# Happy New Year June 05 Mamas!!!



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

here we go!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey bama, do you have a CVS near you? I haven't gotten to whole foods yet, but I was taking my probiotic the other day and I was reading the label...it's 100% vegan, no dairy/lactic whatsoever, and it's just the cheapo CVS brand.
I'm still more than happy to send a bottle of those off if you want, let me know!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Happy new year!

Our little baby new year decided to stay up 'til midnight, too ..... ugh. I slept in the guest bedroom .... 'til 11:00 am! Man, I can't remember the last time that happened. My dh is a prince. Also, I dreamed of you, Mclisa!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i do have a CVS here, but were they refrigerated?? if a probiotic isnt refrigerated before you buy it(and after) then you're wasting your money. Sorry to break it to ya







:

All probiotics are supposed to be live, but they cant live without refrigeration.

And my kids are recovering....ds is 2 weeks postop today, and acting pretty normal , and dd is finally asking for something to eat...oatmeal of all things...she really needs that with her bad poop







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Meli: you dreamed of me?

Happy New Year!

The tree is down. DH needs to just put all of the stuff back downstairs.

Claire is still napping. DH took the bigger girls to a movie. I'm going to try to scrapbook a bit, but my sciatic is really bothering me today. Too much carrying the girls around the past few days.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes, Michelle, isn't that strange? The details are murky, but I was travelling out your way on a business trip and we met for lunch. Funny, huh?

Our tree is down and now our tiny little living room looks so bare!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

pretty quiet here.

we go back to see the surgeon tomorrow, and probably get a new button, he blew the valve inside this one








(We told him it was cool that he could really blow a gasket!)


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bama, yes, they were refrigerated.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

hi mamas... having a hard time keeping up with the thread! happy new year to you all! sorry to hear about all the sickies.

Christmas was pretty low-key and uneventful. As was New Years... for the latter we just hung out with my MIL, made homemade egg rolls and chowed down. DD went to bed long before midnight, but had a really really terrible night; her last two canines are coming in and i think they're causing her some misery. anyway, dh got up with her in the morning and i got to sleep in until 10am, which i haven't done in so long i can't even remember the last time i slept so late!

in other news, we've got a name for the boy-on-the-way:
http://family.xxvii.net/weblog/239

It's pretty neat to have a name so far in advance. Some of you might remember Istra not being named for about a week after she was born.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

wow, Selena. I love it when parents make such meaningful name choices.

DH and I decided that Claire is not making up for being sick right before Christmas. She is definitely on a growth spurt. All weekend I heard "More! Please!" She's had more grapes, cucumbers, and raisins. On top of her baby food squash and sweet potatoes and bottles. I can't wait for my freeze dried raspberries and blueberries to show up. She looks in the cupboard for them. She's grown 1/2 inch in 5 weeks. Crazy kid. So it looks like we won't be rolling up her pants much longer.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Bama, yes, they were refrigerated.

wow then!! I will look at CVS !!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Happy New Year, Mamas!

Selena - love the name!

I was sorry to hear about all the sickies over Christmas... We had thrush, right, well I also got a vaginal yeast infection (my first ever - fun! not!) and then started my period... my first real period since... well, I used the pill to skip periods while I was on it, and got pg right when I went off it, so it's been a long time! I'd forgotten how much fun THAT was too! Yeesh. It still was a mild one thanks to the mirena... but still, bleh.

I don't know if we've cleared all the yeast out of our systems or not:\

Bama, I am







at Schuy's new ability to blow gaskets. Hope all goes well with the surgeon tomorrow.

So, did anyone actually nightwean?







I lost all motivation when Elaina started sleeping better, of course.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

nope, we havn't tried the night-weaning yet either. i am just sooo tired these last few days, really, i hardly have enough energy to get off of the couch. i took a preg. test today, but got a "no." it is too early anyway, for the test and would be too early for symptoms like these too. maybe it is just a case of severe laziness.
also, our heat keeps going out and our landlady is so rude about it. i was already pretty upset when she called me "sweetheart" last week when i approched her in the hall about why she hadn't returned any of my phone calls to let her know that the heat was out (it was 55 and eisa was sick) but last night she really topped it when she said about eisa "well, she doesn't really smile much does she?"
can you beleive that! the more i think of it the more angry i get. hilger doesn't quite get why it "gets" me, but ohhh, it does.

so bama, how are you all feeling?
and anne, are you home yet?

michelle- i am so jealous of all of that good stuff that claire is eating! eisa is so hard to feed these days.

selena- i really love the name! when is your dd?
what about pregnancy pictures everyone!?

ok,
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i posted our christmas pictures- www.schmerwitz.shutterfly.com
a warning- it is a lot of pictures- skip to the end for christmas day.

mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

we're good!

we saw the surgeon today, and she said he looks great, and yes, his gasket is blown









I keep trying to load pics into photobucket, but photobucket hasnt worked for me in weeks!

She will replace his button in 3 weeks, when its had time to heal more.

she also agreed that he needs continuous feeds by pump, and we went upstairs to the GI doc 's office and talked to the same nurse we talked to last friday.
She wrote down all that I told her, and how much he improved with the continuous feedings, and within an hour the order was called out!!! Amazing! And she also wrote down the t ype of pump he needed, and they ordered that too!!

so i finally found a place nearby who carries the pumps, and they said they should have one by the end of the week, and in the meantime, they're gonna bring us a bigger portable one to get us through til then.

i am in heaven here. I always had to fight to get anything done, and now we're sitting here with a pump less than 24 hrs away!

The surgeon also wrote down a scrip for a new button, an AMT mini button. Its much flatter and more durable than the one he has now, and he'll be less likely to blow the gasket on that one!

I dont even know how to act. Really I dont.









All in all, the best day I've had in a long time.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

That's fantastic news, Bama -- a long time coming! I'm so happy for you









Cute pictures, mcs!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey everyone! Happy New Year!!









Big happenings around here lately. First, I told y'all that DH bought me a plasma TV for Christmas. Well, we wanted to mount it on the wall, but DH couldn't settle on a position. I was starting to get annoyed, and he finally told me that the reason he was having such a hard time is because he just absolutely hates the living room







It's a teeny room with a closet that isn't used at all in one corner, that makes it an awkward shape and takes away precious floor space. So we ripped out the closet last weekend







:

Of course, then we had to paint that wall, and decided to make it an accent wall, and paint it a deeper green than the rest of the room. What's awesome about that is that when you've got the TV on and the lights off, the wall just totally disappears.









And, of course, we also had to do something with the carpet. So we ripped out the old one and put down a new berber. (I've had the windows wide open and the doors to the other rooms closed to try to get it to offgas as much as possible







)

And, while we were at Home Dumpo, I found bamboo shades that look totally awesome in here, for SEVEN bucks!

So, in a weekend, I've basically redone my entire living room. I felt like I was on one of those home decorating shows on TLC









This coming weekend, we should just need one more day. We have to paint the OTHER wall the closet was on, but that's just a little space, really, and we need to get a cabinet or somethign for the stereo components and then run the wires in teh walls for them and the TV. Right now we've got the wires hanging down the wall







:







And the moulding. And then we're done and we have a totally new living room.







And it feels HUGE.









My best friend is coming to visit at the end of the month







I'm way excited. it's mostly a "business" trip.







She's coming to film some footage for a commercial for our business. Then she'll bring it all home and edit it for us, too. I love her







We're also thinking of opening our own webstore.... so I ask you, ladies...

*What would you want to see in a natural family living/baby webstore?*

She's already a retailer for Maya. And we're thinking kissaluvs and bummies, too. But we're open to any and all ideas.









And then, for the final bit of news, that I'm afraid to talk about, because I'm afraid to jinx it. DH and I finally decided to really "try" for number two.







Y'all know I've been unofficially trying for months







But now, he's totally onboard...which has been totally fun







:







And, anyway, point is, I'm right smack dab at the beginning of a real, honest to goodness two week wait. And I'm pretty confident we caught the egg.









I'll keep you guys posted, of course.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

woohoo SA on 2ww AND new living room!!!!







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey mamas, where is everyone???


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Congratulations on the new living room, SA -- I'm jealous! Am also jealous of the positive-sounding 2ww -- good luck.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sharron anne- sounds like you have a lot of energy right now. i am so happy for you. having a good living enviroment means quite a lot to me. good luck with the ahem..
i'll have to put some thought into the web store ideas.

bama- so happy you finnally got the right equipment. i just can't beleive that someone wouldn't help earlier. it seems so obvious- if the mother tells you, well, she does deal with it all day. anyway, hope the new gasket will hold.

eisa was up from 3 till five something last night. uggah luggah. i had to let hilger off of the hook b/c i have been taking so many naps the last few days, maybe my body sensed a bad night ahead. i think she is teething.

going to the city to return all of my christmas gifts...poor hilger, i didn't really like anything. but it is fun to pick out all of my own stuff now.

mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:

We're also thinking of opening our own webstore.... so I ask you, ladies...

What would you want to see in a natural family living/baby webstore?

She's already a retailer for Maya. And we're thinking kissaluvs and bummies, too. But we're open to any and all ideas.
Just don't want this to get lost...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Just don't want this to get lost...









hmmmm

awesome beco carriers, if they're available for distribution, Ergo carriers, monkey doodlez diapers, and lemme think some more...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we're home! and i start class next monday. yikes. i'm also feeling sick again.







here's to hoping i don't start puking. i took one of my anit nausea pills. i still can't believe i'm having a baby in 7 weeks. it seems way to close. and dh STILL won't/"hasn't had time" to read any of the circ info!!!!!







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Anne, it cannot be 7 weeks til you're due!!! that''s way too soon!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Anne, you reminded me that I have yet to talk to DH about the whole circ thing, so I ran downstairs after reading your post and broached the subject. Turns out he was thinking the same thing all along and didn't want to talk to me about it!! When I was expecting Sage, a friend of ours was very passionate about it being mutilation etc, etc. At the time all we said to each other about it was, 'What about Dennis?' 'Yeah, he's really against circumcision.' and that was it. However, whatever it was that Dennis said has been really eating at DH all this time. Anyways, just one less worry.

Since we have an informal due date club going on, can we have a due date check in?? I'm 3 weeks exactly away from my due date. That means I'm officially full term today. I hope nesting kicks in soon because I've got a lot to do!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG I can't believe you girls are due so soon!









I can't wait to hear about the new babies.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm just glad its not me that's pregnant right now







:

as much as I'd love another baby, I cant imagine being pg right now, and trying to take care of ds. He is a full time job with all his health needs.

We had 18 month checkup today, and he is back to the 9% for weight, b/c of his recent weight loss .

His head is exactly the same as it was 6 months ago. which I knew, since the GI office measures his head every 2 to 3 weeks!

He is getting his really nice backpack Friday, and we have a not so awesome one to get us through tomorrow. I am so relieved!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Heather, that's good news!

I can't believe all you girls are having babies so soon -- wow! I realized last night that if were to space possible baby #3 three years from Danny (the space between him and Miles) I wouldn't even get pg until next September! I feel like I'll be in a nursing home by then


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

S-A:
















I'm not sure what else to add to your store idea. Sounds like Bama has the best ideas.
I'm so jealous of all the work you did on your living room! DH and I are so not handy around the house. That's awesome that you can do it all yourself.

Due date club: I'm 27 weeks, so 13 weeks to go. I can't believe your are due hattoo! That's crazy. It just seems like we were having our June babies...

Meli: go for 2 year spacing...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh no on the 2 yr spacing. We did that and it nearly killed me.









Its 3+ yrs or bust from here on out.(Besides I dont plan on having any more til ds's health stuff is under control)


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
Oh no on the 2 yr spacing. We did that and it nearly killed me.









Bama, you're scaring me. DD will be almost 2 when DS is born. Eek!

I'm 22 weeks now.. I think... due May 5.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

22 mos apart almost







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Ah, My SIL's got two sons, 25 months apart. She's doing okay.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

YAY hattoo on the circ issue!!









We plan on getting knocked up in fall of 2008.

Cully was just chasing me and screaming angrily at me because I wouldn't let him chew on the frozen pork chop package that was thawing on the counter.







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Cully was just chasing me and screaming angrily at me because I wouldn't let him chew on the frozen pork chop package that was thawing on the counter.







:

wow, what a terrible mommy!










I think the 2 year spacing can be tough that first year, but after that it is so much fun for them to be that close. They have similar interests and abilities and can play together.

OK, wish me luck. I might not have a chance to look at this for the next few days. DH is taking a 4 day trip to Disney World to run a marathon on his birthday. I'm with the kids for 4 days straight. The house is so going to be a disaster when he comes back. I'm not a susie homemaker. This should be so interesting.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
YAY hattoo on the circ issue!!









We plan on getting knocked up in fall of 2008.

Cully was just chasing me and screaming angrily at me because I wouldn't let him chew on the frozen pork chop package that was thawing on the counter.







:


Were you actually running??









And Ds has the cold!!!!!!!!!!







:







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I gave some thought to the store idea -- how about a variety of slings, nursing tops, organic cotton baby clothes, recommended books? All reasonably priced, of course









Thanks for the spacing ideas. We have actually been trying, a bit -- not super intentionally, but we're not NOT trying, as they say. I wish I could just put it out of my head.

Good luck with the birthday trip, Michelle -- sounds like you both will be running the marathon!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Emmy, I've got this great mental image of you running around your house, holding pork chops over your head, being chased by a screaming toddler.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Emmy, I've got this great mental image of you running around your house, holding pork chops over your head, being chased by a screaming toddler.







:









:

heather-yay for your dh being so supportive! that's great news









bama-ds will be 21mths when ds2 gets here. i'm slightly nervous but i think he will be ok. he's much more of a daddy's boy anyway. i'm simply here to give him clean pants and feed him







oh, and to be a target for his flying blocks







:

meli-you won't be in a nursing home! just go for the 2year spacing







although that might put you in a mental home by the time you're done...









SA- so how much more of the 2WW do you have?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Emmy, I've got this great mental image of you running around your house, holding pork chops over your head, being chased by a screaming toddler.







:

You're not that far off.








I didn't have to run, but his short little legs were truckin' trying to catch up with me. He was screaming a slew of baby obscenities.
Poor thing was SO happy to have gotten them off the counter, too....I knew he had done it when I heard the victory squeal.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
You're not that far off.








I didn't have to run, but his short little legs were truckin' trying to catch up with me. He was screaming a slew of baby obscenities.
Poor thing was SO happy to have gotten them off the counter, too....I knew he had done it when I heard the victory squeal.

slew of baby obscenities.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hehe, baby obscenities. ds said "oh sh*t" twice yesterday at daycare when he kept dropping his sandwich


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

I think the 2 year spacing can be tough that first year, but after that it is so much fun for them to be that close. They have similar interests and abilities and can play together.
Yeah, that. My boys are 18months apart. The first year was crazy (mostly due to my PPD and anger from the birth and b/c of B's reflux) but now... I can't even imagine if they weren't so close.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

just rescuing us from page 2

Here's the question of the day: why do teeth only come in at night?
Why the night before I'm suppose to be resting up for a 4-day marathon of single parenting? I'll admit it wasn't as bad as the night before a major final when the smoke detector went off in my apartment. There is no way to shut those things up.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Because they aren't distracted and b/c lying down puts more pressure in the head/mouth. What's rhetorical?







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Davina, you never cease to crack me right up.
















Here's my question of the day....ever change a diaper, and then hours later, smell something funny while chewing on your nail? And then discover you've got some poo under said nail?

uh...right. Me neither.







:

:barf


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Davina, you never cease to crack me right up.
















Here's my question of the day....ever change a diaper, and then hours later, smell something funny while chewing on your nail? And then discover you've got some poo under said nail?

uh...right. Me neither.







:

:barf
































I think we all agree you are alone on this one!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

S-A: Can't say that's ever happened to me...yummy. When Sage was just a wee thing, I caught the poo in my hand rather than having to wash the change pad all over again! (you know you're a mom when....)

Just had an idea for your webstore: Real terrytowel hooded towels. The nice kind, not the cheapos they sell at chain stores. Oh and there's a kids clothing company 'Elephant Shoe' based out of Winnipeg (my hometown) that you should check out. http://www.elephant-shoe.ca/


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Davina, you never cease to crack me right up.
















Here's my question of the day....ever change a diaper, and then hours later, smell something funny while chewing on your nail? And then discover you've got some poo under said nail?

uh...right. Me neither.








:

:barf


oh yeah. been there done that..unfortunately







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Davina, you never cease to crack me right up.
















Here's my question of the day....ever change a diaper, and then hours later, smell something funny while chewing on your nail? And then discover you've got some poo under said nail?

uh...right. Me neither.







:

:barf


uke


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
oh yeah. been there done that..unfortunately







:

Oh bama







thank you so much for that.







I feel much less the disgusto freak now.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Oh bama







thank you so much for that.







I feel much less the disgusto freak now.









I'll tell you one more thing...that's even sadder.

I think I've actually btdt more than once







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

count me in that fingernail fun. yuk.

what a great store hatto! and i second the real towls, we have just 2 and i love them. great news about your dh and the circ issue.

so last night eisa picked up the book of baby signs that i got for christmas and in 5 min learned, just by looking, the signs for key and baby. those little brains are amazing.

gtg
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- do you still have the link to that funny cat web page? i have a friend who needs a laugh and i think that would be purrfect.
thanks,
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.stuffonmycat.com/


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

How is it that I leave the house for an hour to run and get a birthday present for DH and take the girls out for a nice lunch (a little French cafe with the best tomato bisque soup ever) and the Fed-Ex guy stops by the house with a package that needs a signature? Do they hide around the corner waiting for you to leave?









So I had to get all 3 kids loaded up and take them to the far edge of town by the airport to retrieve a small little package. (My tickets for Mary Poppins) I didn't want to chance them stopping by on Monday and find myself out and about.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks davina!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
http://www.stuffonmycat.com/


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

just took dd for a walk outside and she managed to drop her favorite baby doll in a pile of very wet dog poo. sigh. i hope the thing makes it through the wash!

speaking of poo...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
bama- do you still have the link to that funny cat web page? i have a friend who needs a laugh and i think that would be purrfect.
thanks,
mcs

I have it in my favorites, here it is..

http://nodwick.humor.gamespy.com/cats/cats.htm


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Also speaking of poo...one of the cats climbed in the litter box yesterday morning and had very LOUD diarrhea. I KNEW I was going to have to immediately scoop out the box (he STANK). So, I brace myself, open the lid of the box, start to scoop....

....and barf.
In the box.
On top of the cat poo.

Seriously, worst morning I've had in a looooooong time.









It was 70 here today! Been at the park all day, now nak.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Emmy, jealous of 70 and being in the park. Not jealous of puke litter box.

I have the girls busy decorating brown paper bags for DH's birthday presents. It's a nice quiet activity. Messy with cutting up bits of paper to tape onto it for decorations, but they are being peaceful.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Also speaking of poo...one of the cats climbed in the litter box yesterday morning and had very LOUD diarrhea. I KNEW I was going to have to immediately scoop out the box (he STANK). So, I brace myself, open the lid of the box, start to scoop....

....and barf.
In the box.
On top of the cat poo.

glad i haven't had to clean our litter boxes in a long time (we have 4, one per cat)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

EEEWWW Emmy, you get the gross experience of the YEAR Award, and its only January!!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

we too- what a very un-winter day! it is a strange feeling, a little eery even- people are out in summer clothes doing summer things and i don't feel like christmas just passed. eisa and i spent the day at a beach with some friends- she had such a great time running and running and waving at the waves. after we went to a family night at the brooklyn museam. a very nice winter day.
i am happy to report that i don't have any poop stories.
thanks bama for the link.

goodnight
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

The fun weekend continues. I thought I would stop at Krispy Kremes today as they have a drive through so the kids wouldn't have to get out of pj's. They were so good all day yesterday and deserved to have something extra today. I drive past the place and it is closed. Try to explain the concept of "closed" to a 5 1/2 and 3 1/2 year old. Not good. So I ended up taking them to the grocery store and that went OK. Glad I didn't keep my pj's on or we would have headed for home with a lot of tears than I had at the time. Hopefully that is my crisis for the day.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oh no mclisa....how terrible.
well, for you anyway...lol.

And I had to take ds to the freaking hospital AGAIN today...this really sucks. He had a huge blood red poop today..looked like blood running down his legs. It turns out its his freaking antibiotics. GRRR you'd think they'd tell a mama at the ph armacy..btw...its gonnna look like his butt exploded in his dipe, but no worries, its just the medicine!!







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

geez bama. sorry for the scare! i would have flipped out too!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

geez, he seems fine today. way to go red poop







:

And fwiw...I have the stomach bug AGAIN!!!!! But my mom is coming up today, so hopefully she'll be well enough to help me out a little.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

woa bama how scary! great that your mom can come to give you a break. feel better soon!
melissa- when does dh come home? sounds like you girls are having a good time.

hilger is sick and i have in and out sick feelings. i don't really want any coffee and that is a bad sign.

a question- should our babies be able to tell colors by now? a friend acted confused when i said that eisa got a toy that she couldn't use yet b/c she doesn't know colors. confused like "hmm, i won't say it, but..."
this comes later, right?

i cut my hair myself yesterday. don't worry hilger fixed it. now it is short but cute. how old am i anyway?
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

mcs?? Colors?? are they freaking kidding me???

My dd was 3 YEARS old....could speak english, 5 words of spanish(and knew what they meant), count to 20, dance, sing, and didnt pick up colors til last.

Colors are NOT something a toddler that age s hould know. Your friend is weird.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh thanks bama- i was thinking " i havn't even started teaching colors yet..."
mcs


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

mcs - a friend of mine was teaching her daughter colours at this age and now she knows them. She'll be 2 at the end of February. I think that's exceptionally early, but the competitive side of me has started working on it with Sage!!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

TMI - I'm going for a brazilian wax today. Wish me luck! I've never had one before and am getting a bit scared. I'm worried if I end up having another c-section and they shave me, I'll get ingrowns in my scar again. I have a feeling I'll be holding frozen corn on my crotch for the rest of the day!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Elaina knows colors. She can _say_ brown, black, red, orange, yellow, green blue, purple... and can identify them correctly with varying success. She definitely knows yellow! So she's not 100% on the whole concept, but she's getting there.

She knows lots and lots of words. I was keeping track of the new ones each month but I gave up as it was just too much!! She puts them together in sentences too... she's very verbal I guess.

Bama - red poop. omg! They should've said something about that, yeesh.







:

Hattoo, good luck with the wax!









I can't believe how far some of you pg mamas are... crazy!! Can't wait to see pics of your new babies


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Heather, take an advil before you go, and, if you can, help the asthetician by holding your skin as tight as you can.

That'll minimize the pain.









You still run the risk of some ingrowns, just exfoliate in the shower a couple times a week, to keep the follicles open. (i use a sugar scrub







) (if you can reach, of course.







)

YES, voice of experience


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Good luck, Heather! You are brave. I got a regular wax "down there" when I was pg with Miles and found the area to be more sensitive than usual







:

Danny doesn't know his colors -- but he can point to his nose, ears, mouth, hair, etc. I've been happy to find that all that stuff just comes with time -- I honestly can't remember teaching Miles anything.

Winter is here today -- it's cold, gray and windy. I forced the kids out for a little while just so they could get some fresh air -- we are all in cranky moods. wish me luck! I am taking Miles to see Charlotte's Web this afternoon --he hasn't been to too many movies and usually finds them too loud, intense, and/or scary. I'm hoping it doesn't bum him out too much. I saw Little Children yesterday afternoon and it was the Feel-Bad Movie of the year!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Quote:

"I saw Little Children yesterday afternoon and it was the Feel-Bad Movie of the year!"
Really Meli? I've been wanting to see that one... I'm a Kate Winslet fan.

Elaina knows lots of body parts too... instead of saying teeth though she kind of gnashes them and says "nyi nyi nyi" Hard to describe but funny and cute.









So I'm feeling like a dumb/bad mama.. for a few weeks at dinner Elaina has been saying 'more more more' but she has food on her tray... it's been kind of perplexing us, but we just let her self feed usually and it finally clicked that she wasn't getting enough at a time... so we've been spoonfeeding her more and the 'more more more' has stopped. I feel really stupid and badly about it that's she's been going hungry, compounded by the fact that I learned at her ped visit the other day that she is in the 10 -25% range for weight... 65% for height and head circumfrence and healthy and happy... but not getting enough to eat apparently.







:


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!









I'm going to have to do that more often so it doesn't hurt as much. At least everything's maintained. I almost lost the soap the other day!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wow I cant believe some of these babies can do colors!! I either have really dumb kids or I'm a rotten teacher!







:

I guess its just having a baby who operates on an infant level (around 9 months average) it shocks me what other babies his age can do!!

LMAO at the Heather wax incident...that does hurt! But....its nice and Smooooooth now huh?? Do what SA said..exfoliate!

I want to see Charlotte's web...but I'm phobic of 8 legged creatures! I heard that it can be a little scary if you're phobic b/c they do a lot of close ups of charlotte...

Fey..dont worry about the feeding thing...geez, schuy cant even comprehend that a spoon belongs in hand...goes to mouth....he just bangs it!









I got some newer pics...you guys can see him in his new backpack..and i took pics of the backpack to show how small it is next to my hand! That sucker is worth nearly $3000!!!!!!!!

And a few booty pics...he managed to walk out of his pants the other day, and I was running behind him taking pics of his booty !

And one or two of his button .,,they're not graphic, but it shows what it is...

and check out the baby playing with blocks pics!! THe cover picture...notice his hand..he actually turned his hand to sit that block upright...he thought about it and did it!!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...8AbOWbFm1aOWRX


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama, he is sooooo cute.
















Heather.







Sorry it hurt.







But, you're right, if you do it more often, it hurts way less.

I haven't had mine done since before I got pregnant. But I used to go once a month.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: hugs out to you. If something could happen it seems like it happens to your poor ds. Was he on omnicef?

COLORS: if you look at the developmental charts it says one color by age 4. I think most kids know colors sooner than that but more in the 2 1/2 - 3 year old range.

hattoo: I've always wanted to get at least a bikini wax, but just haven't ever made it a priority.

Here's my crazy story for today. I seriously felt like I was at Target on the day after Thanksgiving sale. No, I wasn't off shopping with my kids, I was standing in line to register for preschool! I was #79 and there were people behind me to the curb. Fortunately my dad is still off work so he watched the smaller two so I didn't have to drag them out at 7:30 in the morning. I had thought about just waiting until 9 when I had to drop off Ellysia to preschool, but it's a good thing I didn't because then all of the classes were full. As it was I go into the second choice. This is plain crazy. I'm kind of glad that Claire is too young to go. They do have a 1 day a week "class" for 2 1/2 year olds that is basically a supervised playgroup. I can see why parents choose to do this though, then they are returning members and can sign up for early registration like I did today. Claire is essentially too young for the class. My sister (a teacher) was trying to convince me to do it, but I think with all of her food allergies it would be wiser to hold her back and hope she grows out of a few of them before sending her somewhere on her own. At least if she's a year older she'll be able to verbalize why she can't eat something and will remember to eat the snack we picked.

off to go look at backpack pictures...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yep, omnicef








:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Those are really interesting pictures, Bama -- the wonders of medical technology!

Glad you survived, Heather









Mclisa, that sounds terrible! I hate standing in stressful lines like that -- glad you at least got your second choice.

Fey, it wasn't a bad movie -- I would totally recommend it if you like Kate Winslet and/or are a independent movie fan. But overall the mood of it is melancholy, if not just plain depressing. There's the pedophile angle. And the bad mother angle -- you know, the mother who would rather read than play with her child. Oof. It's a good movie -- but I would not recommend it to someone who is pregnant and/or in a gloomy mood to start with.

Charlotte's Web started off well -- but Miles and I were both crying when Charlotte died and I thought to myself, "was this a good idea?" He turned to me at the end and said, "You never should have brought me to this movie."

And I think Danny has pink eye!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Only 4 more hours until DH comes home.

In case anyone is interested:
http://picasaweb.google.com/jmcelroy...ld2007Marathon

bama: first, I'm so glad I'm not the only one with toys covering the living room floor. second, I think it is so cool that you are taking pictures of your ds and his button and backpack. I had congenital hip dysplasia and wore a large brace for many months. My parents never took any pictures of it or me in it. I've always been curious about it and wished they would have. We just take more pictures today then back then.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

well, i guess i better get to work on colors! i don't know, it hadn't crossed my mind yet. she can do body parts- even funny ones like cheek and knuckle. her middle name is "green" so i'll start there. ha!

speaking of lines- i had a line for parking at the grocery today that ended in an argument. this guy was screaming at me b/c he couldn't get passed while i waited for a woman to leave. he said "*&^[email protected]# there is plenty of room to park on the street..." so i said "yea, well, go to he.. they have plenty of room too"
pretty good ah? i was shaking mad when i went in, but real proud that i had been so clever, not thinking of what i could-have-should-have said.
anyway, this dumb city is getting to me again- i feel like there are no nice people around. our neighbors have our park bench in their back yard right now (in peices) where we can see it from our window, but refuse to admit it, our landlady is just making eternal trouble for us, and on and on..
ready to go to florida.
oh, i think i forgot to mention that hilger got a second interview! it is in just two weeks.
melissa- how bout' those bucks? we are listening to it on the radio.
michelle- i tried to look at the link, but it didn't come up. i'll try later.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, we take loads of pics, and also yes..there are always toys here, and I rarely think to clean up the lr before taking pics..i always just notice later and say...ooooh that looks bad...lol


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

heather-wow, you're brave. if i knew of a good place here i would have it done too though, i can't reach anymore to "maintain" myself









bama-feel better soon! S is so cute







he doesn't look that tiny. how big is he now? i swear he looks the same size as Spud.

mcs-we dont' know colors here either. he does do body parts though. i should really try to get a video of him doing the "head, shoulders, knees and toes" song. it's too funny. he does it along with the kids on the Baby Einstein DVD. he still can only verbally say "eye" but can point to everything else. dh is teaching him "penis".









meli-i want to see Charlotte's Web but i'm too afraid i'll start bawling. i know i will too, stupid pregnancy hormones...

michelle-yes, we always have toys on the floor here too. it's like a maze. and, to laugh at my prego brain, i thought you said you were waiting in line at Target to register for preschool.







: can't get the link to load the pics either...

my classes started again today. this will be interesting. i've also eaten half a bag of those Necco valentines day conversation hearts. i think my teeth are rotting out of my skull...


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words everyone. I'm doing okay now. Didn't have to break out the ice packs! There is some bruising though, because she didn't want to push or stretch my skin as she was scared to hurt the baby. She finally asked me to do it for her. Ouch.

Bama: Love the bare bum pics!! I'm obsessed with getting pictures of Sage's bare bum and they always turn out so cute, cause she's running away from me! He looks like such a happy, mellow little guy.

Michelle: I haven't been able to see your pictures yet, but will keep trying!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey girls (Bama and Emmy, and anyone else...) I need some information on circ, STAT. Specifically, why NOT to circ, even if a child has a "predisposition" to UTI's, due to a kidney anomoly.

I know I could do a search in TCAC, but I really don't have time. I'm hoping you guys will be able to help me out.

They want to circ my nephew due to his kidney problem; he's got a uti now and is being hospitilized for it.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

SA- i pm-d you what emmy wrote last month to heather, hope it helps.
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

good news! hilger got another interview for reed college in portland, or. we were really hoping to go to the west coast so that is great news, it also takes some of the pressure off of the other interview which was looking like all or nothing and we're broke forever. florida has a lot of good attributes too, but still...
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Hey girls (Bama and Emmy, and anyone else...) I need some information on circ, STAT. Specifically, why NOT to circ, even if a child has a "predisposition" to UTI's, due to a kidney anomoly.

I know I could do a search in TCAC, but I really don't have time. I'm hoping you guys will be able to help me out.

They want to circ my nephew due to his kidney problem; he's got a uti now and is being hospitilized for it.










Sha - a circumcision will NOT prevent UTIs, especially if there is a kidney anomoly. If anything, being intact would help, as it would keep any foreign substances out of the urethra (assuming they do not retract him, ever).
There is only ONE study out there that equates UTIs with circ, and that was done on premature babies in ICU that are an "easy target" for UTIs *anyway*,. compared to full term babies.
If they have a doctor that is suggesting that they cut the baby because of a UTI, he's obviously uninformed and I would seek out a second opinion. That's REALLY outdated information s/he's giving them.

Bottom line - UTIs are treatable. You don't cut anything off girls that get them, our boys don't have disposable parts, either. *Treat the UTI.* How would they feel if they cut him and then he got a UTI anyway?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

girl, you have GOT to post a NEEDHELP NOW thread in CAC. I dont have time or energy to look everything up!! I might can scrounge a copy of my publication of Case \against Circ for you and see what's in there, but man you gotta post a help needed thread.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

hmmm, not sure why the link didn't work. I just clicked on it and it came up from me. Maybe I will try it at work tomorrow.

I'm so glad DH is on board with me saying no circ if this one is a boy. My family is going to freak out when they look at him during a diaper change. My little sister has 2 boys who are circ'd. She'll think I'm crazy. Oh wait, she already thinks that so no change.

DH is a bit tired out and his legs are sore, but other wise had a great time at disney. The girls loved all of his presents he brought home. I wonder if they'll sleep in their new shirts tonight.

*Oh here is the biggest news of today: Claire pooped in the potty!* Yes, it's probably a fluke, but at least it was one poopy diaper that I didn't have to change this morning. Yesterday she sat on the potty after pooping and while I was throwing her diaper out she painted her tummy and thighs with some poop I missed from her bottom. So while I was cleaning her up and running bathwater I rambled on and on about sitting on the potty before she pooped in her diaper. Well this morning she grabbed my hand and led me to the bathroom. I put her up on the potty. Ellysia came in and we all hung out for a while. Next thing I know I hear poop dropping into the potty! Oh the praise she got from me, her sisters, and her daddy! Now she woke up from nap poopy and as I walked in she was grabbing at her diaper and pointing to be changed. So maybe she is catching on.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Sha - a circumcision will NOT prevent UTIs, especially if there is a kidney anomoly. If anything, being intact would help, as it would keep any foreign substances out of the urethra (assuming they do not retract him, ever).
There is only ONE study out there that equates UTIs with circ, and that was done on premature babies in ICU that are an "easy target" for UTIs *anyway*,. compared to full term babies.
If they have a doctor that is suggesting that they cut the baby because of a UTI, he's obviously uninformed and I would seek out a second opinion. That's REALLY outdated information s/he's giving them.

Bottom line - UTIs are treatable. You don't cut anything off girls that get them, our boys don't have disposable parts, either. *Treat the UTI.* How would they feel if they cut him and then he got a UTI anyway?

yeah that.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hooray for Claire! That is exciting. Isn't it amazing that back in the 60s this age is when everyone tried to potty-train their babies? Even my mother says it was crazy.

Ooh, mcs, Portland! That would be really nice. Good luck, Hilger!

Update on Charlotte's Web -- Miles spent all morning pretending to be a rat and asked if we could go see the movie again. We're also reading the chapter book!

Danny had raging pink eye this morning -- the nurse said she'd never seen anything like it! The doctor didn't seem too amazed and said not to worry about it and gave us a prescription for eye drops. So, between that and Miles's "hot pee pee" this morning (which turns out to be because he doesn't drink enough water) I wound up spending $90 today! $20 each for co-pays, and $50 for the meds. Sigh.

And dh's terrible bosses at work made some mistake so that instead of being paid last Friday, no one got paid until today! We're fortunate that we could transfer some money over from savings, but many others would not be able to do so -- I really hate those people. This happened to me once before at a job, and the finance guy offered personal loans over the weekend to any employee who needed one. Not these jerks. Sorry for the vent .....


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank you, girls. I don't know why I didn't think of posting in cac









My best friend posted a thread there, though, and we've gotten some great replies.







DH talked to SIL tonight and it is CLEAR that she doesn't want to do this, but is feeling that the MD wouldn't recommend it if it weren't going to help. Hopefully some of the links we've found will help her make the decision not to circ and to feel good about that decision.

Hey, Michelle, it must be in the air today. After weeks of nothing on the potty, today, Joey went to my mom and said "poo! Poo!" Mom asked if she had to go potty and Joey took her hand and led her to the bathroom, where she proceeded to poop on the potty. Later on, she let her know she had to pee, and when I got there to pick her up, she wouldn't put her coat on till she peed on teh potty again.

And then, poor kid, on the way home, she goes, "Mama! Poo!!!" I asked her if she could hold it and she said "no!" So she went in her diaper. And she was not happy about it. I wonder if I should get one of those little portable potties for her.......Hmmmmm


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Good on all those girls who are going on the potty. Sage isn't even close. She's peed once on it, but mostly just holds it until she's in the bath. I know this because she'll sit on the potty, read her book, then jump up and dance around waiting to get in the tub. The water's running and she looks uncomfortable but won't go until she's sitting in water. At least she can hold it. I haven't done any kind of ec'ing with her though, so I'm sure it'll be a while.

What kind of potties do you all have? My grandma bought us a little tykes one that's okay for peeing but I don't know how she'll ever poo on it. I'd like to get one that promotes a squat position. Any recommendations??

mcs - good luck hilger! I love Portland. Oregon, in general, is beautiful. I think it's my favourite of all the states I've been to. I've always wanted to check out Arkansas, though.

Michelle - my family's going to think I'm crazy with an intact boy, too. My mom will say, "Well be prepared to be cleaning pee off your bathroom floor for the rest of your life". She's a bit ridiculous about cleaning. Actually, she's just a bit ridiculous.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

how ab out one of the actual "once upon a potty" potties?? They kindof straddle it...might help...


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

: I'm attempting to sub, aren't you guys proud?

I'm around 8 weeks now, and the puking has just begun in earnest







:

Our house goes BACK on the market tomorrow, hopefully we have better luck with the new agents... One cool thing is that our new agents are some of our good friends and they used her moms staging company and did an amazing makeover on our house! It looks amazing, and they did it for free.

Once again there's way to much to catch up on with you guys!

Mcs--what's this about Portland??? Do you know how often we would get to see eachother?!? That's where most of dh's family lives, and we visit them alot! You guys are soooooo Portland, you'd fit right in, and you'd love how laid back it is.

I'm desperately trying to think of cool new names, tossing around Theo or Oscar for a boy, and I'm wishing that I could use my step mil's name, Camille, for a girl. But that would be wierd, right? MIL might think so









Ok, I'm blabbering.

Bama, I'm really praying for you guys and all your struggles


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, just for the record, we have no colors, lots of body part words, and have been pooping and peeing on the potty for a couple months.
But, I think that's because ds sees his 3.5 year old cousin using the potty and likes to copy him.

But, my kid can freakin' DANCE! He is a crazy, crazy dancer and stands by the stereo going "mama" until I turn it on.

Oh, and he uses his spoon as a weapon or a drumstick, not a spoon, so don't feel left out Bama!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL

Grace...Titus doesnt NEED to use a spoon for food..







look at him!! I loove his chub!! Does he still weigh close to 30 lbs?? How are youcarrying him?? Is he still nursing the pregnant mama milk?? My dd hated it!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice to have you back, Grace! Hope the house thing goes better this time -- so discouraging. I know that nothing has moved in our neighborhood in about a year.

I was shocked to find out that Danny weighs 29 pounds yesterday! How heavy are all the other June babes?


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Sage is 30 lbs even. She's a big girl.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Cully's about 26 lbs. he's taaaaaall and skinny, just like his dh. He's 34 inches tall.
Dh had that heroin chic thing going until he married me.









Good luck on the house Grace!!

Colors - nope. Body parts - yes. Animals/noises - yes. He eats with utensils quite well and uses a big boy cup (until he shakes it and it gets replaced with a sippy cup.







). He still doesn't say a lot - he *can* repeat what we say, but most of the time he chooses not to. I think we have about 15-20 words in his vocab? he understands most everything.

so funny how they all learn different things at different rates!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks for all of the good wishes- it is a little confusing just waiting to see where our lives will end up. his interview will be on monday. for now, the poor boy is still sick. his temp has been really high and he is just feeling awful.

hey, did anyone notice that someone started a colors thread? it looks like the age range is pretty big.

eisa wieghs in at just 21 lbs. she is little and chubby both. i think about four or five of those pounds are in her cheeks.

so i bought a little backpack for her at the thrift store today and when we got home, i tried to put it on her and she was whining "baby baby..." and touching her back, finally i realised that she wanted a baby in there. she was so pleased and has now had up to four babies on her back. so cute.

which,i forgot to say how amazed i was at schy.'s backpack- i was imagining this space pack with knobs and wires, but that is too cute!

hope the house sells soon grace! what a wait! how is it going at your sisters? i went to your myspace, is that you singing? well, it was wonderful, whoever.

melissa- that is really stupid of his work! i would be upset too.

my upset moment for the day is this (i know, i am using you guys..) well, our new fridge came and i asked the guys if they wern't supposed to take the old. they lied and said no! now our landlady is mad at us and we have two big and one small fridge in our small kitchen!

i forget what else...
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

weight: somewhere at 21 lbs or so..

hope he skyrockets with new feeding pack!

words: mama, dada, byebye, hmmmmmm(like he's thinking), uhoh(sometimes) and our latest word..(he picked up our phone, held it to his ear, and said " Hewwwoo??"








, and he's trying to repeat words(hooray nutrition!!)

obviously no colors, body parts, but did hold a spoon last night and attempt to dip it in food and eat it!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Joey knows blue. But everything is blue. Green is blue and Red is blue and pink is blue.







:

She can point to just about any body part on someone else, but has problems relating it to her. If I ask her where her eye is, she sticks her finger in her ear









I've no idea what she weighs. Last time she was at the doctor was at 6mos for an upper resp. infection. And even that was totally unnecessary.







She's about 27" tall, though, according to the Disney Princesses growth chart my mom hung in her room


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

istra is around 23 lbs now... but getting taller. she used to be so much shorter than other babies her age, but now is almost caught up. she doesn't know colours, but she does know lots of other words, like the vowels in the alphabet, animal names and noises, everyday objects like coat, spoon, shoe, etc.

she is also refusing to nap... arghhh.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Elaina is 22lb and 32.5"... tall and skinny!

Bama, you are not at all a bad mom! Like others have said, there's such a wide range for learning everything... Schuy is pretty cute with has backpack. It was interesting to see the set-up, I'd wondered what it was like.

WTG on the pottying Claire and Titus - Elaina is off and on about whether she'll tell me beforehand about needing to pee or poop, though she is almost always happy to talk about it while/right after it happens!! So... we're working on it! As we have been for about 16 months.














: We use the same Baby Bjorn potty we have all along still...

Good to hear from you Grace! Best of luck with the house this time around - maybe the makeover did the trick!

And good luck with Hilger's interviews, mcs! Too cute about Eisa and the babies in the backpack.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we're just at 24lbs but 33.5 inches. i've got a little bean pole over here. nowhere NEAR ready to be using the potty though. i've found it a huge accomplishment that he'll at least tell me when he needs a clean dipe after pooping instead of running and hiding under his castle slide thingee. he doesn't have the vocabulary for it yet so i think that makes it more difficult. for now he'll either get out a clean dipe or come and tug on me and then go lay on the floor with the wipes


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
Good on all those girls who are going on the potty. Sage isn't even close. She's peed once on it, but mostly just holds it until she's in the bath. I.
























Ah, my girls do that too! Eventually they outgrow it though.

We have a potty seat that fits on top of the regular seat. No cleaning a little potty! Actually, we bought it because that's what Maddie was using at daycare and we wanted to keep it the same as at home. Found at Target.

I will have to flip Claire onto the scale. I'm sure it's in the 24 pound range. She's a lot bigger than Ellysia was at this stage. She's been really growing these past few months.

Grace: welcome back! hang in there another month and the puking will get better!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, I got another one for you guys -- how and when are these babies falling asleep at night? I'm reading the NCSS for toddlers and preschoolers -- I really don't think either one of my guys is getting enough sleep. Danny was doing well until he got the pink eye -- last night he stayed up 'til 10:30, ooof. But he is falling asleep in his crib which I really like. I'm also really encouraging him to take care of his stuffed animals and his "baby" -- "love the baby, put the blanket on the baby, tell the baby night-night," etc. It's fun and really cute, and I'm hoping it will make him more secure at night in his own bed.

Eisa and her backpack babies made me think of that. So cute!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Meli - Good question! I'm interested in where other mamas are at with this, too. We start bedtime at 7:00 with a BIG snack, otherwise she's up at 5:30 super hungry. Then she has her bath, we put on pj's, read 3 'tories', then snuggle and sing songs until she's ready to go in her crib. I keep asking her 'Are you ready to go in your crib?' she'll either say yes or no. When she's ready, I put her in. I then come in here (the office, beside her room) and wait until she falls asleep or needs me. My aim is for her to be sleeping by 8:30. If she cries, I go in and give her a hug and kiss, then she lays down again. This is an all right bedtime routine but I find myself wondering where new baby's going to fit into all of it.

I don't think Sage knows colours yet. She has pointed to red, blue and yellow when asked but that's one picture book and she hasn't associated colours outside of that yet. She's great with body parts and animal noises, though and has been really picking up the actions to songs, like 'Itsy Bitsy Spider' and 'Happy and You Know It' along with others we learned at Rhymes that Bind.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

depending on the day, ds usually goes to bed around 7 or 8 and sleeps til 630 when he has a cup of soy and watches baby einstein while dh and i attempt to wake up. sometimes he goes back to sleep and other times he will get up by 7 (when the BE tape is done). generally though, he will play in his room til 730 or 8 and then is up for the day. he takes a nap around 1 and depending on how tired he is will sleep till 330 or 4. the days he has daycare though he is up earlier and takes a shorter nap so he goes to bed sooner. it's a pretty good routine. his room is attached to ours so he's always near by but he enjoys having his own space.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Jumping onto the thread.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meli65* 
Ok, I got another one for you guys -- how and when are these babies falling asleep at night? I'm reading the NCSS for toddlers and preschoolers -- I really don't think either one of my guys is getting enough sleep. Danny was doing well until he got the pink eye -- last night he stayed up 'til 10:30, ooof. But he is falling asleep in his crib which I really like. I'm also really encouraging him to take care of his stuffed animals and his "baby" -- "love the baby, put the blanket on the baby, tell the baby night-night," etc. It's fun and really cute, and I'm hoping it will make him more secure at night in his own bed.

Eisa and her backpack babies made me think of that. So cute!

Well, DS is still being rocked to sleep. DD at this age however was sleeping in her own twin bed in her own room with us reading a book adn saying night night and leaving her to fall asleep on her own. Problem is we've moved and DS's room isn't ready yet (this is my next goal). The way I did that with DD was we did her room all out (I painted butterflies on the wall) so she was excited and we started putting her to bed in there, read stories then stay wiht her until she fell asleep. She did that about a week when one night she said 'bye bye' so we left! After that she fell asleep on her own. So I'm hoping to transition DS to this. In practicality, we had just the twin bed in her room and nothing else but a few non-stimulating toys and books, so she would read and play and fall asleep. Just got to get moving on that cuz rocking DS to sleep is getting tiring!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

We moved Istra to a toddler bed recently. She was alraedy sleeping on her crib mattress on the floor beside our mattress and I would just lie down on the big mattress beside her little one until she went to sleep. She does this pinching thing for comfort and it's really annoying (she either scratches or kneads or pinches the skin on my arm until she falls alseep; she also has her paci still... she seems really dependant on these comfort items/rituals). So it's basically the same thing as before, just she's up higher in the toddler bed now. She is just starting to not fall off the bed at night... maybe.

She's usually alseep by 8:30 or 9:00, depending on how exciting "Poppy" (DH) is that evening.

I really wish she could just fall asleep on her own and I know DH thinks that if we didn't do the co-sleeping thing then she would be more independant in this area. It bugs me that he thinks that, but it might very well be true as most crib babies I know can fall asleep on their own to some degree at this age.

I have no idea how we're going to handle bedtimes for DD and DS once DS arrives. That thought scares the crap out of me. Especially naps, which I will have to manage alone during the day while DH works. Yikes. Of course maybe DD won't be napping by then. Who knows!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, I have a sleep-related funny story. I was at the park last week, a park that I don't usually go to in a part of the city that is considered pretty crunchy and there was a little girl running around the playground staying "don't touch! don't touch!" and I guess her mom was a little embarrassed or wanted to explain why her dd was saying that and she told us that that is what she says at night when her dd is trying to crawl all over her "don't touch me please!" It made me think that Istra might be running around the playground someday yelling "No PINCHING!" at everyone, since she definitely hears that enough.

Anyone got a better way to get her to stop pinching me?


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Anyone got a better way to get her to stop pinching me?

I'd just start pinching her back.







KIDDING!!!! Sage sometimes hits me when I'm rocking her for naptime and she still wants stories. All I say is, "You may not hit. Hitting hurts." Then I tell her what to do instead of hitting, either snuggle or go to her crib.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

BTW this hasn't stopped her from hitting me, but it has lessened in the last little while (knock wood).


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire gets a bottle and then rocked in her room around 8pm. Then we put her in the crib and she falls asleep in there. That's the advantage of the crib, they can't get out and you can't lie down with them. We just tell her "Good Night! Love you!" She says "Night, night! Wuv you!" and goes right to sleep most nights. Sometimes she will play around in there with her baby.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh, Selena, I wish. Cully has always been a twiddler. I've had no luck for over a YEAR trying to get him to stop, so I just battle his little hands. He's gotten *better*, meaning if I say "OW" he will stop, pat my chest with an open hand, and then go back to twiddling. Night time is the worst, he just doesn't seem to notice he's doing it, and if I try to stop him (by wrapping blankets around myself or gently redirecting his hands or whatever) he gets SUPER MEGA PI$$ED OFF. It's a constant struggle and my biggest hurdle over continuing to nurse him. No intentions of stopping, but it's hard to remain enthusiastic about it when my boobs are covered in claw marks.

Sleep - he's teeting his canine, so all bets are off. Usually, he goes down around 8, after I nurse him and read him a book. DH scoops him up and goes to lay down with him, he falls asleep usually til about 11 or 12 and then wants to nurse. We are transitioning him to his big boy bed right now as well (he comes in with us when he wakes up). He gets up anywhere from 7:30-8:30.

We are getting out of here to go to a LLL meeting. There's a local AP group that meets up, and there will be a few members there, so I'm looking forward to meeting some moms! I'm having supply issues on just the right side, too, and while I'm not holding out any hope that anyone has a magical remedy for this (milk is just GONE, all the herbs and oatmeal are helping the left side, but not the right) I figure it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Joey nurses to sleep. We cosleep on our queen sized mattress on the floor, and we've also got her crib mattress on the floor next to it. So, she nurses till she's full, pops off, puts her bink in, rolls onto her mattress and goes to sleep. MOST nights.

Some nights, she fights sleep for everything it's worth. Even though she's so tired she can't stand up.







Those nights I have to physically hold her so she'll stop moving around long enough to fall asleep. I ask her, "can we cuddle?" and she'll say "Yeh" and then I just wrap my arms around her so she can't move







: It sounds awful, doesn't it? Like I'm holding her down or something.







I think she likes feeling secure against me.

Explains why, every morning, first thing, she goes "TIE TIE!" (We've got a Maya Tie that she loves suddenly







)

Last night was rough. She fell asleep as usual, and I went to sleep at the same time, 'cause I've been beat. Then she woke up at 3AM saying "EAT! EAT!" I convinced her to wait in the bed while I got her something to eat, after establishing that she didn't want milk ("NOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo!") Then, I brought her in a cup of water and a cereal bar. Another "NOOOOooooooooooooo!" I ended up holding her while cried and then she nursed herself back down to sleep. I don't know if she was really hungry or if she just wanted to get up and go play







But, dude, we were up for an hour. And then SHE got to sleep late. I had to come to work







:

I'm going to POAS on Saturday, in case I haven't mentioned that.







I'll let you guys know how that goes.







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Woo hoo, good luck Sharon Anne! This morning I am so tired I feel like I NEVER want another baby, EVER







:

I am fascinated that so many babies are in their own beds already. It's something I'm considering and my mother (who is the only person I know well whose babies slept in a crib!) keeps saying it's a bad idea. She's not one to offer up opinions, so I do take her seriously. The thing is that Danny is still in our room in his crib, and Miles is next door in his room. The big plan is to finish painting one of the bedrooms upstairs and move Miles up there, and Danny next door. Seems like a good opportunity to move him into a bed if we were to do so.

Anyway, at this point, we're trying hard to get down a nighttime routine -- bath at 6:45, books in the big bed 'til 7:15, Danny in his crib to look at his own books and fall asleep (with our company) at 7:30. He has been doing this (pre pink eye), but now will only fall asleep for me -- dh just winds him up. He was also sleeping through the night until Christmas -- these days he wakes up at some point and needs to be taken into our bed where he is still a terrible co-sleeper -- no one gets any real rest, including him. It's awful! I'm exhausted! Maybe I should post over in Family Bed, though I'm afraid I'll be flamed for the crib....

So, you who've used/use toddler beds and twin beds, can you say some more about it? Miles co-slept forever, and nursed to sleep 'til he was two, so this is all new to me. Many thanks


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh-ya, i am so jealous. we start eisa's bedtime at 8ish with a bath (everyother night) and then into our bed (with her bed attached and one side off) by around 9-9:30 and we read a few books. lately, she likes both hilger and i to be in there, then he sais goodnight, and i nurse her to sleep. this takes anywhere from 20-60 min. She usually wakes up a little after we go to bed and then i don't know how many times and nurses back to sleep. i sleep through it, but am not rested.
i did not try the ncss or jay gordon like i have said i would. i just can't get up the energy and hilger is not really overflowing either and he is as big a baby when he hasn't had enough sleep. though, to be fair, he does try to let me sleep late when he is home.
oh, she wakes between 7 and 9. and naps from around 1-3 or 4.
let me say again how jealous i am...

last night, for some reason, she would not sleep till midnight. i fell asleep at 11 and let hilger do the work. he is still sick, but i was just out. i feel bad.

eisa can do body parts and the tune of "abc.." or "twinkle twinkle" depending on which we have sung most recently and loves other "movement songs" her fav. today is "the wheels on the bus." she is also quite a dancer- real interpretive moves- lol. mostly though she jusy loves babies, books, and keys. her babies do everything- wave goodbye, the movement songs, look at books, diaper changes, and now even nurse b/c i showed her as an alternative to the bottles my mom gave her.

here is another question- how much time are your dc spending with other kids outside of your home? i feel like i really don't get eisa out enough, this weekend we were with a friend and her 15 m dd and eisa is talking about her non-stop. "meka-meka...." most women i know work though.

ok, early nap time. no suprise.
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, Joey only really sees her cousins on a fairly regular basis; once every couple weeks, although, once Andrew's kidney issues are cleared up, we'll hopefully be able to see them more often. She does really well around other kids, even large groups, as we found at Aedan's birthday party in November.

I worry sometimes, too, that she's not getting enough peer interaction....but then, I think that I had hardly any peer interaction at her age, too, and that didn't change till I was about 3 or so and started playing more with some of the kids in my neighborhood. Even that, tough was really limited, until, of course, I started kindergarten at 5. The result was that I've always been a bit on the mature side for my age and related well to "adults" my whole life.

The downside is that it made me really work hard at being an irresponsible "kid" in college.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Chatty chatty today!!!

To start...sleep: put nightime dipe on, lay in bed, hook up pump, kiss goodnight, leave. He holds his blankie and drifts off.









In a crib, no way he would stay in a toddler bed hooked to a pump!

not much kid time out of house..he gets quite a bit of adult time at therapy tho







and he loooves to flirt!

pinching /hitting....He has been hitting since the surgery, and we tried everything. Now we just hold his hand gently(but dont give it back for almost 30 seconds ) and speak quietly to him" No hit mama..not nice...that hurts"

Man, he HATES IT when we keep his hand like that, but it has cut back tremendously.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
I'm going to POAS on Saturday, in case I haven't mentioned that.







I'll let you guys know how that goes.







:









:






























We never used toddler beds. When it came time to move Maddie out of the crib, we thought why bother with the expense of a toddler bed. We got a great deal on a twin bed and chose that. Then we added the guard rail from Target. She likes having one of us lay down with her at night so when it came time for Ellysia to get her bed we again chose a twin bed. Then moved the guard rail over to that. I'm not sure what we'll do with Claire since there isn't room for a twin bed in Maddie and Ellysia's room (unless we bought bunk beds) nor is there room in the nursery for a twin bed. We'll have to see when next fall rolls around.

Claire doesn't get a lot of kid exposure other than her sisters. She'll play with the cousins on most Sundays. Maybe once a month DH will have his sister's two kids come over for a mini-play group. She does love Kindermusik and so that is her main exposure. We don't let her go to the nursery at church or anywhere she might get exposed to her food allergies so that cuts back on many places.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
I really wish she could just fall asleep on her own and I know DH thinks that if we didn't do the co-sleeping thing then she would be more independant in this area. It bugs me that he thinks that, but it might very well be true as most crib babies I know can fall asleep on their own to some degree at this age.

ds never slept in a crib, always coslept and he puts himself to sleep now. i think it just depends on the babe. this was a big issue for my dh as well but then to see that everything turned out ok has convinced him that cosleeping is the way to go. i'm sure it'll all work out
















SA!!!!!

we've had a crappy (literally) morning. nothing like waking up to a toddler whose dipe has exploded all over him and his room







: i've got class soon and a house to clean. hope everyone's day is going better than mine!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Cully's about 26 lbs. he's taaaaaall and skinny, just like his dh. He's 34 inches tall.
Dh had that heroin chic thing going until he married me.









Good luck on the house Grace!!

Colors - nope. Body parts - yes. Animals/noises - yes. He eats with utensils quite well and uses a big boy cup (until he shakes it and it gets replaced with a sippy cup.







). He still doesn't say a lot - he *can* repeat what we say, but most of the time he chooses not to. I think we have about 15-20 words in his vocab? he understands most everything.

so funny how they all learn different things at different rates!

Gwen is almost exactly where he is on everything. lol She repeats all sorts of things, but doesn't use them all regularly. I don't know for sure on ht/wt but I'd guess she's around there. Then, I could be way off... no clue.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
we've had a crappy (literally) morning. nothing like waking up to a toddler whose dipe has exploded all over him and his room







:!

Oh, I think DH had that day not too long ago. Claire got her hands inside her jammies. Not good to fingerpaint with what you find inside. Hope your day got better!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Annabelle - the 'poo party' is slowly but surely becoming my biggest fear. Other moms up here have been telling horror stories and scaring me senseless! Although for the moms who lock their kids in their rooms at night, I can't help but think, 'what did you think would happen?'

Sage has lots of friends. I think it helped that I babysat another girl about 1 month older for a while. She was at her 'best friend's' house this morning while I got my hair cut. They actually play together, not just beside each other. They play peekaboo, run up and down the hall, giggling away and pass each other Little People back and forth. It's so cute to watch and we can let them be alone together because neither of them is rough, so no pushing/hitting etc. We go to the Toy Library almost every morning, so there's a lot of opportunity for interaction with other kids. We're really lucky to have a government who recognizes how important these things are.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, Titus isn't the biggest baby anymore! He just got weighed for the first time by a doctor since he was 7 months old, and he's 28.5 lbs. Not my chubby guy anymore.

You guys are all going to hate me for what I'm going to say next, but please remember how aweful our first year of sleep was!
Titus loves going to bed, and sleeps 10.5 hours straight, pretty much on the nose, every night. It used to be 11-12 hours, but I'm coping just fine with 10.5.






















He's in a pack and play right now next to our bed (since we're living with my sister) and any person in the house can take him up between 8-9 (he doesn't have a preference who) to bed.








We brush his teeth, read he and his stuffed animals a book, pretend to give them sips of water and tuck them in, then he dives in on top of them and says "bye-bye" while we leave the room. It's so awesome, I never expected it from this kid! It takes about 5 minutes.

He naps for 3-4 hours at 1 every day too, same routine.

On the sadder news, we went from nightweaning to total weaning right around Christmas. I'm sad about it, but I don't fell guilty either. I always said I would go as long as I could handle it, and his behavior over it (at night) just got to the point that I didn't feel like I could deal with it anymore. It took about 4 days or something, and he was mostly ok with it.

I think my milk is all gone now, just in time for the new baby







I'll end up with maybe 7 months off of nursing









As far as pottying goes, we just use the seat that fits onto the big toilet, and he does the sign for poop if I ask him if he needs to go. He doesn't initiate anything yet, but he likes going when I offer.

Oh, and a totally unexpected side effect of weaning is that Titus is WAY into his dad right now. Like, almost to the point of preferring him over me. Pat is thrilled since he's always been second rate in ds's eyes, but it's a wierd switch.

I'm enjoying the extra space


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey I'm almost to a thousand posts!

Also, living with a 3.5 years old and an 8 month old gives him pretty regular interaction, but then there's nursery at church, and random friends' kids too during the week. He really like other kids.

Sha-- I can't remember what POAS means, but I think I should say good luck to you, right? Good Luck!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I swear I'm not just trying to rack up the posts







but no, mcs, that is not me singing on my myspace. It's a girl from Portland who is really good named Laura Gibson.
I do sing on the songs on the link in my siggy though.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatsGrace* 
Sha-- I can't remember what POAS means, but I think I should say good luck to you, right? Good Luck!











POAS is Pee On A Stick







And thanks!







'member when we were in the baby race together?







You beat me!







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

SA and Grace!

SA i cant wait til you poas!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 







SA and Grace!

SA i cant wait til you poas!

Me either! Which is why I did it today!







: BFN, big surprise







: Only 10 dpo and not even with first morning urine









I'm not at all convinced I'm not pregnant yet


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sharron anne- oh, too bad. what do all of those numbers mean? the only good news is that you can keep trying.

no "poo parties" here yet. i can sure wait on that.

grace- don't feel too bad about the great sleep- you certinly deserve it! too bad about weaning, but at least you have a little break in between. i wonder about that with myself- assuming that i get pregnant again soon.

well, we missed our outing today b/c eisa took 4 hours to get down for a nap! have you ever heard of something so insane? i mean, i wasn't activly trying the whole time, but just offering. i knew if i put her in the car to go somewhere, she would just be out in two min. and we would have to come home- so i didn't want to put in the effort. i just kept thinking "any min. now..." We were going to go to a library in lower manhatten that has a good preschool program- they don't offer anything for eisa's age here on the island. i offered to volunteer and they turned me down. bah!
tomorrow morning, we will go to a special free class of music and me. hope we can get one day going as planned. i hate having hilger home! it is like being in the mountains again- my schedule is so messed up and eisa's too.

blabbing...
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

mcs: what's the better way to see the statue of liberty? The Staten Island Ferry or the other one that goes to Ellis Island? Just wanted to hear your opinion.

OK, who brought up the sleep issues! It was a disaster last night! Claire was teething so she was up for over an hour. Just as she's getting ready to go back to sleep, Ellysia wakes up and wants me to lay down with her. Woke up from that, slept in my bed for no more than an hour - then she comes in because her panties are wet. Get her changed. Lay down with her, again sleep for an hour, Claire needs a bottle. I Just Want to Sleep for more than an hour straight!!!!! Oh well, maybe I'll get a nap in over lunch. It'll be a late night because there is a company Christmas party tonight.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Grace: go for the 1000!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.kxmb.com/video.asp?Articl...9&VideoId=4383

you have GOT to see that!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Holy crap! That is amazing!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That's crazy! 5 kids! And the boy didn't look much older than 2 and the little girl looked maybe like she was 1.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok guys! Here's the new and improved staging and listing of our house! You were all right about the price too. It would have sold with no problem last summer at that price, but we listed it *right* when the market slowed down.

Oh well, we'll still be making a profit


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Grace, it looks GREAT! I'd buy it if it was in NJ









Good luck!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Sha!
Ok, I'm going to do it.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

One


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

...thous...


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

...and...


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

...posts...


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah!


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

Beautiful house Grace!

ETA: Congrats on 1000 posts!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! Grace needs a senior title!!!!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, your house is gorgeous Grace!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

way
to
go
grace
cheater.
just joking. now, what will your title be?
the house looks great. great that your quilt made for the staging!

melissa- sounds like an awful night. eisa was up till 11:30 again. what is going on?

the class was short, but fun. some strange mothers and some nice. it is pretty expensive to sign up for the real classes, but might be worth it- eisa really loves it. she was really shaking those eggs!

i had three dreams about a preg. friend naming her baby something- i can't remember now, i need to call and see if i am right!
mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Wait, why was I in such a hurry to be a SENIOR member? Why can't they call it "mature" or something? I'm too young to be a senior!

Thanks for the compliments guys! I think our house is lovely, too! We bought it over 4 years ago when we were just married. It holds alot of happy memories


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I need some senior title suggestions!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

What a cute house, Grace! Is it me or does the inside look totally different now? I am so Midwestern -- I am still surprised that your little house is worth $300K plus!

TGIF. Dh had an interview today for a promising-sounding job. I am so worried about the place he's at now -- not only do they treat him poorly but now it seems they are in financial trouble and it is SO hard to find a job around here. I was strumming with anxiety all morning and when I saw he'd called my cell phone after his interview my hands were actually shaking. We could only speak briefly and it sounds promisng -- I was sobbing into the phone. It's hard being a one-income family, as many of you know .... Geez, it's hard being an any-income family when you have little kids to support, right?

Michelle, I hope you get some sleep tonight! That sounds terrible.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Grace, how about, "I cheated to get here" 














:

You should put something about singing..."Singing, slinging mama"


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

:







:

today has been really rotten. we have a house showing in the morning, keep your fingers crossed that someone actually wants to buy it!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Grace...you were always so bubbly...you should pick something like...Singing, Slinging little sunshine mama

or something funny









Grace, I cant believe your house can go for so much! Here in the South, we could buy a 5 bedroom farmhouse with 20 acres for that! And a barn!!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

What exactly is frosted and toasted, Bama?

We are going to be buying about an hour south of our old house, and property prices are waaaaaay cheaper there. We can get a beautiful remodeled early 1900's house in a nice neighborhood with 1500+ sq ft for pretty much the same price we're selling ours for.









Keep the name ideas coming, I love it!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

And Meli, other than a coat of paint in the two back bedrooms, the house is the same. The staging they did REALLY made things look different!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

and AF all on the same day. You know, just in case I didn't believe the














:

Gotta go take DH out for breakfast (It's his birthday....32; old fart







: )

TTYL


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Bummer Sha!

At least now you can drink a mimosa with breakfast


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Better luck next month Sha!

I am psyched, I just finished my first knit hat - my first project knitting in the round with cricular needles AND double pointed needles. I couldn't find a good video or instructions on switching from circulars to dpns, so I just decided to wing it







: and it turned out fine.









It belongs to Sam...we went to the store today to buy yarn for her sweater that I'm going to start this week. So my completed projects are:

5 scarves
sweater for my sister
hat
needle caddy









I bought wool for a soaker, too. And yarn for a sweater for Cully. And yarn that might make a nice something or other.

I have a problem.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatsGrace* 
Yeah!










Yippee!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
:
Gotta go take DH out for breakfast (It's his birthday....32; old fart







: )

TTYL

Darn-it. That means in about 40 days I'm going to be an old fart (or whatever the feminine version is of that.)

Sorry about af.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds and i are sick...again. and covered in a sheet of ice. anyone else get hit by the nasty storm? i fell on our steps







: thankfully not carrying ds. dang winter coming back!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anne: I guess that makes you frosted, toasted, and iced?

We're getting snow today, but fortunately not the ice. Hope your power is staying on.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

We have several inches of sleet/ice on the ground already and we're expecting another few hours of freezing rain this afternoon/evening. I just hope it's sleet rather than the freezing rain b/c sleet doesn't stick to trees and power lines.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

We've been frozen in snow and ice here for a few days! The roads are terrible, we even got stuck across town the other night and had to sleep at a local friend's house.

Did I miss the last round of baby names from all of you pregnant moms? I'd love to hear them again if you're all not sick of t alking about it!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

where is my winter!!!! our weather is so so very strange this year. today it is grey and foggy and almost 50 F. not a single sticking snow flake and just a few fallen- almost countable flakes. i really don't like being cold for months on end, but i don't feel like no winter brings good news. it might even mean a water shortage for the city this summer b/c the mountains aren't getting any snow- and lots of bugs- and probably a long time getting to spring. i would just rather have winter in its right spot.
or, move to florida. and i've got the feeling that hilger will get that job. and now i even have to root for it over the oregon position b/c we realised that oregon is only a one year gig as opossed to a tenure-track at FSU. which, by the way, is pretty darn good. even if he doesn't get it, i am so proud. (BTW he is 36- very old indeed)

of you too emmy- it is really cool that you can make a sweater. i really like projects like that- where you can see your work coming to an end and then walk around you looking real cute.

anne- how terrible. i hope you finish all of the year's sickness before the new baby comes.

SA- i have been thinking that i was preg. too, but....i finnally started my period last night. i am pretty dissapointed too. i mean, it would be inconvient for a lot of reasons right now, but so nice too....maybe next month, for both of us?

we woke up without heat again this morning and we still have 2 refrigerators in the kitchen and when we approached her this morning, she suggested that we find a new place b/c she is going to sell. can you beleive this lady!? I can't wait to move, but not next month and again in may- no way!
ok,
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

geez mcs...what a woman!! GRRRRR

and poo on ice storms!! It snowed like mad here the other day (HUGE snowflakes as big as quarters!) then its been warm again..very odd...then the temp is gonna drop below freezing again next week!

POO on BFN, SA. I hate that for you...

who else?? ummm









oh, and my dh has all of yours beat probably..except maybe meli's...he's 37 and a half


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Grandma Meli here -- I may be the oldest mama, but dh is four years younger than me, a sprightly 37









You guys, I had the most god-awful dream about the boys last night. I woke dh up and cried on his shoulder. It sucked -- just thinking about it makes me shudder and cry -- on the other hand, it puts a lot of other things in perspective. We are all so very blessed!

Hope you guys in the weather-challenged areas are doing ok -- we are just very, very wet.

Mcs in FLA? Hmmm.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds and i have been in bed all day.







: it's too weird. i can't remember the last time i've been able to do this







it's still icing/sleeting stuff here. our dogs took off out the back door this morning and both wiped out and slid across the yard







we have no baby names yet, dh won't name him until he's born.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Meli - I hear you on the dream stuff. I've had some doozies this pregnancy. Luckily, I've been able to block the worst out. Just buried it deep down in some place only psychologists can reach through hypnosis.

I'll be 31 in April and DH'll be 32. We're just an average-aged couple I guess.

mcs & SA - Too bad about your AF's but at least trying's fun!

Grace - Our names are Matthew Trevor and Edie Noelle. I'm not 100% on Noelle, but that's all we've come up with for now. I really want a Hector, but DH is pretty adamant about Matthew Trevor as it was his late brother's name. I'll just keep on keepin' on until I get my Hector. Maybe #3 or 4!!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, looks like I've got you all beat in the DH department, mine is currently 39 and will be 40 in 2007.

Grace, I posted a link to my weblog a little while ago with our name decision for our boy-baby. Here it is again: http://family.xxvii.net/weblog/239 I think you will appreciate it?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey guys, I didn't mean to imply that anyone is old. It's just that my dh has gotten sensitive about his age since he hit 30 and I tease him about it.







I'm over 30 myself.









We had a really neat weekend. Saturday was Paul's birthday, as you know. We spent most of the day cleaning the house







And then we went to his sister's house for dinner. Our kids play so nicely together. It's so fun to watch Joey play with her cousin.







And you guys should see her with her NEW cousin. Andrew's only three weeks old and she is just desperately in love with him







:

Today we had some friends over in the afternoon to exchange Christmas gifts. I was bad








We're supposed to just get things for our kids, but I picked up some picture frame ornaments for them, anyway.







Well, they have one biological daughter, and they're in the process of adopting their two foster sons. So I bought them this little set of three picture frame ornaments, one for each kid







She yelled at me for buying her something









She got Joey a really awesome puzzle rack with half a dozen wooden puzzles in it. I love gifts from friends who "get it" you know?

Anyway, as they were leaving, my inlaws got here to see the "new" living room. My MIL was astounded at the difference. And then my parents came a little while later to give Paul his birthday present. So, since everyone was here, we ordered some pizzas and hung out for a while. It was really really nice.

And, of course, every toy Joey owns was out and all over her toyroom







PERFECT opportunity for a good toy rotation









Hope everyone else had as great and fun a weekend as we did


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

odd...I am not getting my email notifications??

I didnt think you were picking on anyone SA...we just all started telling how old our dh's are!!

Emmy,. where are ya?

We havent seen Bonnie in MONTHS!! She moved into her new house, and she left...


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm here! I had an almost-computer free weekend, and as a result, I've been really busy with work for a few hours this morning.







: Should've just done some this weekend, I guess. The worst is that my boss wants this report "maybe today, maybe wednesday, but don't worry about it too much" with things that "maybe you could put this in, but it probably doesn't matter, just put it in. Or don't."







So if I send it today, he won't read it, but if I send it Wednesday, he'll wonder why he didn't get it today, and if I leave out the things he said to leave out, he'll wonder where they are, and if I put them in he'll tell me I'm "nerding out".







:

*sigh* welcome to my job...it's the story of all our lives.

We put up some new curtains, put plastic on the windows (cold winters + older houses, you know), and I finished another hat.
sammy's birthday is Thursday...good lord, she's going to be EIGHT YEARS OLD.
How did that happen?!? WHEN did that happen??? I'm a little more sad about it than I thought I would be (I mean, they DO get older, that's what kids do). But eight just seems so close to 10, and 10 seems so close to pre-teen, and so on and so forth. Her dad and I both took her to a special karate class the other night, and we were both a little sad at how grown up she looked compared to the 6 1/2 year old she was working with. There's such a dramatic difference still, each year, and it's just so bittersweet.

Alright, back to work...I haven't even showered yet. Guh.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Ugh Emmy...i would hate that with a passion. Just tell me what you want, Dangit!!









rl]

In other news, ds has granulation tissue.. nasty bubbly stuff that grows around Gtubes sometimes...so annoying. I'm trying all my natural remedies to dry it out...I dont want them to have to remove it in the dr's office...that would not be fun...


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Ugh, Emmy, that's irritating. I'm having work issues, too, if it makes you feel any better. Paul signed us up for one of those first class mailing permit things for our postcard mailings (we generally do about 10,000 at a time and this will save us about a thousand bucks a mailing). Well there is a REASON it saves you so much money. The demands the post office makes are just ridiculous!







So, we're sitting her trying to figure out exactly what we're supposed to put on these stupid mailing labels.







:

Have I mentioned to you guys that I really really like my diva cup? Well, I'm not a big fan of taking it out, but I love it otherwise.







It makes the whole AF thing a little easier to take, anyway.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Bama - just curious about your natural remedies. What kind of stuff are you using?

So this morning has already been quite busy. Last night, I was printing out a pattern off the computer (I'm sewing a sling for new baby and a mini for Sage with fleece on the inside and nylon on the outside to cut wind) and I hear gunshots! I wasn't 100% sure as I've never heard a gunshot before. I was 'hoping' the neighbours were shooting their pitbulls (as they now have 3 more). I didn't look out the window because I was scared they'd see me. I ended up just convincing myself it was nothing and went to bed. Then I heard sirens, but they must have turned the sirens off because it didn't even sound like they were on our street. When DH came home this morning at 6:15, he asked what happened at the neighbours because there's police tape all over the backlane and RCMP cars in front and behind of their house. I told him what I heard. Then an RCMP officer knocked on our door and took my statement!!! I can't believe that I lived in downtown in a major city and never even saw crime tape or heard gunshots. I had to move all the way up north to a tiny, little isolated small town to hear it from my freakin' neighbours. Turns out, there was a shooting and a lady was injured. I don't know if it's these guys mother who's always there or their girlfriend that DH and I suspect is being abused. Unbelievable. I'm a bit in shock. What a lovely place to be raising children.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

SA - Where did you get your diva cup from? I really want one for when AF comes back.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Heather: that is crazy! Glad you stayed safe.

Diva cup: everyone makes it sound like such a good idea. I keep considering it, but then I keep getting pg...so no need for now.

Names:
Ethan
Ian
Thomas
Carter
Carson

Calleigh
Susannah (cannot have the nickname Susie - uggh)
Laurel
Maeve
Avalon
Brynn

Catherine/Katherine had been on the list until my cousin's little girl was born last month and named this.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I've got a friend who sells Natural Family Boutique, and I got it from her (for half price!







) when I did a book show back before the holidays. I also got my Learning Tower from her, also half price.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

woa heather- that is scary. i am happy that you didn't know about it at the time or it would have just made you have an awful night. i can't beleive that they got more pit bulls! infuriating.
i heard on the radio the other day that you could look up a map of how many people who have spent time in prision live in your neighborhood- so i looked us up and we are in the red! not the brightest shade, but the one just before. scary. i really love the inside of our apartment, but between the neighboorhood (which seemed ok at first) and the landlady (who was very charming at first,) i am having a very hard time being comfortable here. i told the landlady today that i would be calling the city with any further complaints that i had about her or the heat and she was furious. she said "well, i hope that will make you happy" and i said "i don't think it will make me happy, but i hope it will keep me warm" and then.....the bell rang and i went down- it was for the downstairs neighbor, but the landl. came from her studio too. i said, oh, it is for robin, but the bell rang in my apartment again" and she sais "the bell is working FINE" so i say, well, it is not such a big deal, but, as you know, it is ringing in our apartment too." So she goes outside to ring the bells and i say "please don't ring the bell, eisa is asleep" and so she- rings the bell...over and over, like 15 times in a row until i am yelling at her-"hey, stop ringing the bell....please....." and then just slammed my door and went back upstairs. so, she didn't wake eisa, but i am just out of control mad at this woman. she is unbeleivable!
sorry to steal your time with all of this complaining. if you start skipping my posts, i won't blame you.
on a brighter note- hilger had his oregon interview today and it went ok. not great, but i don't think a phone interview can- it is really hard. so they say they are having 8 phone interviews and will choose 3 to come and give a lecture. we will see- everything is getting so close. florida said if they choose him he will only have 2 weeks to decide.

short life crunch.
mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Goog grief, mcs! I can't hardly even imagine that lady being so crazy. Let's hope for a move for you guys really soon...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hey, its Grace!! She's really posting on a regular basis!! woohooo!!

Wow MCS...so you live in one of those big tall apt buildings on the pretty street in NYC?? like someone has to buzz to get in?? always thought those looked cool...

MClisa....I like Ian and Laurel


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

mcs: job interviewing is so tough. Hope it continues to go positively.

My DH just turned 38 a week ago. That's the day he ran his first marathon.

DH and Claire start in on the next step of Kindermusik on Wednesday. DH is looking forward to it and Claire will be so excited when she gets there.

Time to get the kiddo's off to bed.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sorry to dissapoint bama, but we live in a residential area of staten island. just the second floor of a two family house. it is real pretty though. one thing to be said for our wicked landlady is that she has taken great care of the interior- she refinished the old woodwork, left the ceilings nice and high, takes time to repaint the exterior too. we could never afford to live in those gorgeous places you see on tv. our friends in park slope (brooklyn) live in a neigborhood like that in the basement ("garden") apartment for $1600 a month! and that is considered a good deal. no thanks. we have our troubles (obviously) but at least we have sunlight coming in the windows and can still buy food and tp when we need it. hahaha.

i just remembered that someone (michelle?) asked about the best way to see the statue of liberty and i would say the staten island ferry is free and you get a great view, but you are only going past, the other takes you to the island and you can walk around the statue. just depends on what you want. i don't think it is worth the money, but millions of tourists disagree (though there are plenty on the si ferry too.) and, i have never been. don't tell! i did go to ellis island, and think that it is worth the trip and money.
well, i really have a lot to say today. anyone else?
how are those of you in the ice storm?
oh, michelle, my picks are Thomas and Maeve (though i don't know how to pronounce it for sure, i really like the way it looks- same with thomas, i love the "tho" at the begining, always struck me as really pretty)
and, heather, you said "theo" before and i forgot to say how much i like that too. in the laundrymat a few weeks ago, i overheard these junior high boys having the most hillarious conversation about "teo" or "theo" - did there friend have a lisp or was his name really theo? very cute.
melissa- i was wondering today what ever happened to the idea of one day a week babysitter (ok, maybe i was daydreaming) Did it come through with your friend?

eisa should be out of the bath soon. gtg
mcs


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

So, looks like we'll be moving. This really bites timing-wise but for the sake of our children's safety, what can you do?? We had assumed that it was our neighbours who did the shooting, but it wasn't. It was someone shooting at them, through the window. This terrifies me because we're in townhouses (rowhousing) and they all look the same from the back. Are we ever lucky they got the right place. As soon as I found that out, I just broke down crying and couldn't stop for about an hour. I've never felt that way before. We'll be okay here for a while as they have an investigative team doing a major investigation, which should take about a month. Arrggh. This is really too bad because we're saving to buy a house and some land and DH's boss has been putting us up here rent-free.

mcs - sounds like you're in a lovely neighbourhood, too. Too bad about your cranky old landlady. You sound like Queen of the Comebacks, though. Glad you can think on your feet. I always spend hours after confrontations thinking, "I should have said....". Very frustrating. Maybe FL or OR will be more suited to you guys. Oh, and I think Grace gets credit for Theo. I like that name, too.

Melissa - I love your boy names. I'd be hard pressed to choose just one. Good luck with Susannah not turning into Susie. I've always wanted a Nicholas, but can't bear the thought of having a Nicky or a Nick.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

heather! how scary. i hope you find a better, safer place to live.

emmy- hope sam has a great birthday! do they really grow that fast?

mcs-good greif! i'd be mad too.









michelle- i like ethan and laurel


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

mcs: thanks for the ferry tip. I've found it never hurts to ask around before you get somewhere. Rick Steves is the best resource when you go to Europe, but there just isn't that here in the US. And did winter arrive for you? I saw at least the cold temperatures are heading your way. They can stay there for a week or so, but them I'm hoping it warms up a little bit before I get out there. I don't want snow and windchills for my vacation. DH is already laughing at me for taking a vacation to a place further north rather than sunny and very warm FL like he did.

Isn't Laurel a good name? Lauren is ever so popular. It just seems like a nice twist to it. I need to start repeating names around the house so that he can hear them. That's how I convinced him of Claire.

Only a half day at work today!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I think my nephew is getting circ'd today







I'm in a bad mood. Grrr


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
I think my nephew is getting circ'd today







I'm in a bad mood. Grrr

That really sucks Sha. How old is he? Is he the one with the UTIs? it's going to be awful for him (and his parents, because they'll realize they screwed up bigtime) when he gets a UTI that'll be worse because he's lacking the protection of his foreskin.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

heather- that is very scary! i am happy that you are able to move! but too bad about saving for your own place. i think your "protection" hormones are even stronger when your preg. too- i can imagine that i would have had a similar reaction.

btw- i only write these comebacks 'cause i am ao impressed by myself . lol. i never say the right things! its my john wayne month.- i'll be glad to get out of it though.

so sad SA. did they read any of the information? what a terrible dr. too!

Melissa- i like laurel too- really pretty. i'm sticking with maeve though- it sounds so nice after claire. we are having cold, but not terribly cold weather. it was raining yesterday. i think it is coming though.

oh, so eisa has been staying up till 11 and has now slept in till 10 two days! i hate it! any suggestions?

off to the pet store.
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

also- what is the name of the web page where you can post movies?
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, how do they believe that its going to help his kidney anomaly?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
That really sucks Sha. How old is he? Is he the one with the UTIs? it's going to be awful for him (and his parents, because they'll realize they screwed up bigtime) when he gets a UTI that'll be worse because he's lacking the protection of his foreskin.









Yep, the one with the uti's. He's three weeks old.









Michelle, they don't want to do it. Their other son is intact, as is my BIL. But, this MD is telling them to do it.

Bama, I have no earthly idea.

Oh and Michelle, you can post video on youtube.com or revver.com. Oh, and on myspace, now, too!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

they're gonna use anesthesia right? usually they do when they dont do it at birth...


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

OMG, Heather, how frightening and terrible. I'm glad you're moving although as you say the timing is not good. Get out of there! Golly.

And, Mcs, your landlady, how crazy is she? Am hoping something comes through for Hilger tout suite.

BTW, we never went ahead with hiring the babysitter since I decided not to take the tax job after all. She's available though, and I still want to try going out some evening with dh and let her handle baths, etc. Yikes.

Mclisa, I hope you don't mind getting mixed up with me! I've noticed it happens here a lot .... just for the record it WAS you I dreamed about recently (though I don't know if I could pick you out of a police line-up in real life) -- we talked about your girls and being a working mother.

Dh got laid off yesterday! And accepted a new job, the one he interviewed for on Friday. PHEW!!! I am a little nervous because he is working as a freelance consultant -- no benefits. We will pay for health insurance, of course, and I hope this is the key to him making more $$$. I enjoyed the freedom of freelancing when I did it -- I hope dh is as disciplined as I think he will be.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
they're gonna use anesthesia right? usually they do when they dont do it at birth...

at birth they use lidocaine injected at the top of the penis (penile block). They can also use EMLA cream there before the injection so the area is numb and you can't feel the injection. They make a pacifier that contains "Sweet-ease" as it has been found that sugar water can ease surgical pain in newborns.

Meli: yikes! Laid off! Glad he already has a new job. My DH did free lance work too before becoming a SAHD. No benefits, so at first we carried our own health insurance and then I got a job that came with them. He loved being his own boss and being outside of the office politics.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
at birth they use lidocaine injected at the top of the penis (penile block). They can also use EMLA cream there before the injection so the area is numb and you can't feel the injection. They make a pacifier that contains "Sweet-ease" as it has been found that sugar water can ease surgical pain in newborns.


It is not the norm to use a full block on newborns. EMLA cream has to be applied a full two hours, and then wrapped in plastic wrap for it to actually have any effect at all (according to surveys done by dr's that perform circumcisions, they generally do NOT use EMLA according to directions), and "sugar water" has also been proven to not relieve the pain of circumcision.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Yep, the one with the uti's. He's three weeks old.









Michelle, they don't want to do it. Their other son is intact, as is my BIL. But, this MD is telling them to do it.

THEN WHY ARE THEY DOING IT?








:
Doctors are NOT gods. They make mistakes. They give out outdated information. why why why won't they get a second or third opinion??









(edit - I'm not yelling at you, Sha, it just makes me so sad to read things like that.







)


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, Emmy, I know. I'm sad too.







And I know you're not yelling at me.







Just yelling in general. It's exactly how I feel. They were supposed to be getting a second opinion, but the MD didn't take their insurance, and I don't think they sought out another one.

I don't know for sure if they did it. I guess I'll talk to her later and find out...although I don't know if I really want to know







My gut says that they did it, despite all the research I, and everyone on MDC, and my best friend, were able to dig up.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
It is not the norm to use a full block on newborns. EMLA cream has to be applied a full two hours, and then wrapped in plastic wrap for it to actually have any effect at all (according to surveys done by dr's that perform circumcisions, they generally do NOT use EMLA according to directions), and "sugar water" has also been proven to not relieve the pain of circumcision.

yep. They rarely rarely use anesthesia of any sort. I actually have the numbers somewhere...its a tiny percentage(and i do mean tiny ) of babies who are actually given the proper anesthesia and then _allowed ample time for it to take effect_

In circ videos, you can hear the dads(if one is present, sometimes they are) start asking if they gave the baby anything to numb them, and the Dr says "oh, there's a little something in the betadine we rub all around here" which is Bull$hit. all of this as baby starts to gag and scream.

Rant over. Sorry.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
yep. They rarely rarely use anesthesia of any sort. I actually have the numbers somewhere...its a tiny percentage(and i do mean tiny ) of babies who are actually given the proper anesthesia and then _allowed ample time for it to take effect_

In circ videos, you can hear the dads(if one is present, sometimes they are) start asking if they gave the baby anything to numb them, and the Dr says "oh, there's a little something in the betadine we rub all around here" which is Bull$hit. all of this as baby starts to gag and scream.

Rant over. Sorry.

Remember, he's only gagging and screaming "because he's cold and doesn't like being strapped down". Has nothing to do with having his penis skinned.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

SA and Meli.

funny thing about circing. when ds had it done, all the anesthetic cost more than the actual circ procedure! between the EMLA and the injection, it was 85$ but the circ procedure was only 40$ (according to the bill anyway). so sad. on the ds2 circ front though, dh is now saying "IF" we get it done (not when) anymore. i guess i have to count that as an improvement. and from my experience with EMLA, i've had it on for as little as a half hour and i was totally numb to the IV stick (i had several surgeries for endo and my hands over the years). although, i'm not sure how they would get it to stay on a penis for that long... i'm just greatfull that ds had both types... i guess i have to look at the small bright side of that situation







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
It is not the norm to use a full block on newborns. EMLA cream has to be applied a full two hours, and then wrapped in plastic wrap for it to actually have any effect at all (according to surveys done by dr's that perform circumcisions, they generally do NOT use EMLA according to directions), and "sugar water" has also been proven to not relieve the pain of circumcision.

If you decide to do it, I think you need to check with the doc that does it. I know that at one of the hospitals in my town, they do use the EMLA protocol. The other doesn't. When we were looking into circs, the doc (an FP) said she does the full penile block. I asked a ped and he does the same block. It depends on where they train. If you are going to do it, then the doc should (when giving you a full consent about the risks of the procedure) tell you what kind of block they will be doing or if they aren't going to be doing it.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

:












































I just spoke to my SIL. They did it. Emmy, you're gonna love this. The MD told her that no matter how clean they keep it, the foreskin harbors bacteria and he can't have ANY bacteria there.







: He also assured her that this would stop Andrew's UTI's COMPLETELY









I asked her how she's going to feel if he gets another one, and she said she'll be pissed. Of course, then, it'll be too late.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 







:












































I just spoke to my SIL. They did it. Emmy, you're gonna love this. The MD told her that no matter how clean they keep it, the foreskin harbors bacteria and he can't have ANY bacteria there.







: He also assured her that this would stop Andrew's UTI's COMPLETELY









I asked her how she's going to feel if he gets another one, and she said she'll be pissed. Of course, then, it'll be too late.







:


UAViolation!! Insanity!! I swear to goodness..


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama...your UAViolation made me giggle.







Thanks.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well, in truth, I've had WAY too many wrist slaps lately here, so I couldnt risk it...what I really wanted to say was @#[email protected]#$%#$^@#%^$%#$%%&%&$%#@[email protected]#[email protected]#$%#@^$%^%^@#$%^# $%^#$%^#

but I stuck with UAViolation!!

So there you have it.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

YOU'VE had wrist slaps? YOU? Whatever for? (no not being sarcastic. I really can't imagine what UAViolations you coudl really be responsible for)

My best friend is about ready to beat someone, she's so upset about this. I'm upset too, but I guess I"m just mostly sad. I'm so so sad.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Also, just wanted to thank all of you guys, especially those who have made different decisions regarding circ, or who don't have an opinion one way or the other, for being here for me during all this. I really appreciate it. It would have been easy to start a big battle about circ/not circ and I so appreciate that not happening. Y'all have no idea how much I love ya.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

What's a UAViolation


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

User Agreement Violation, Michelle.

Like, saying a "bad word"


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

UAViolation is a spinoff of the whole new UserAgreement that MDC came out with a few months ago. Its huge, and now when someone wants to curse or wahtever, you just type UAViolation. Its shorthand for #[email protected]#$%@$


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

bama, I'm with Sha, I can't for the life of me imagine what YOU are getting wrist slaps for?!? Jeez, I've only ever gotten one or two EVER, and I'm a sarcastic butthole with little propensity for tact.









Sha - that just sucks. Horribly. And a doctor that makes a promise like that ("I PROMISE you he'll never get a UTI now??") should be run away from. Quickly. Who the heck does he think he is, making absolute statements like that!?? If I were them, I'd be all "could I get that in writing please?"

And yes, sadly, if he gets one, the most they can do is "be pissed". Ugh. Man, what a bummer.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm sorry, Sharon Anne. That sucks









Maybe next time they'll know better. I know (although I can't remember!) there was a time that I thought that everything that came out of a doctor's mouth was Well-Researched Truth.

On another note, I think I've complained about my dh's sloppy financial habits here before. Well, now that I am completely taking over the books (I'll handle all business expenses and keep track of them for taxes) I find out that he is carrying a balance on his credit card. I thought we were debt-free. He told me that the balance is $1,000 -- I opened a credit card bill that came today which reads $3,000! So, he is either (1) lying under pressure, (2) incredibly uninformed and has just been paying the minimum balance forever and doesn't even know what the total is, or (3) there is ANOTHER credit card with a $1,000 balance! Plus the APR is literally 29%!! Can you believe this ^&*)*^$&^&*) UAViolation?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Meli: that totally deserves a UAViolation. In college DH was terrible at paying bills. He had a few that were sent to collections just because he was too absent minded about opening them up. That's why I was a bit reluctant to let him take over bills again after Claire was born. I just ran out of time at home and he's able to stay up at night to get them done. It's actually worked out just fine. Except for not being able to hide how much I spend on scrapbooking....

And I just wanted to point out that when I checked in we were at the top of the thread list! Way to stay away from page 2!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh poor baby. how upsetting.

melissa- well, congratulations on the new job for dh! and..shame for the sham. boy i am lucky in that department. i am the one who is terrible about bills (just can't pick a day to decide to sit down and do the simple task of paying) so hilger does it. i have offered to take over as he has so much on his plate, but soon after we have made the decision, bill time comes, and...i just let him do it again. he is pretty lax about my spending habits, but i am pretty frugal (i think.) one thing we have agreed on and stuck to is absolutly no credit cards. neither of us has enough faith in ourselves for that. being in a relationship is hard though.
i am just reading the kurt voneguet book "man without a country" and he sais what is wrong with marriage these days is lack of an extended family around. he might have a point. it is tough- just one-on-one all of the time.

bama- so, what happens when you get a violation? do they just send you an e-mail? what is the tone of the procedure- do tell.

eisa fell asleep by nine last night! but, didn't take a nap until 5. i don't know what that means for tonight. still, though i had a terrible night- a nightmare about crack addicts kept me up and afraid all night. i blame my neighbors and heather's too. i mean i dont' know if any use drugs, but it all makes you feel so unsafe. i have become so easily upset by these things since having eisa. anyone else experience this?
i am turning into karren with these long posts.
where are you karren?
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, see that's the thing.

Cant discuss actions of the mods or admin on the board, or that's another warning.

Not allowed to question either.

So basically, all I can say is...yes, you get a pm and they ask you to edit your post where you violated the UA, and I'm sure that there's a little post it note that goes on your Profile page that everyone in the mod/admin area can see.

I have seen the mod panel of a Vbulletin board(i'm a mod on another board) and in everyone's profile there is a little box for usernotes. The mods/admin can make notes about you that no one can see but them. Kinda unnerving, huh??







So the troublemakers probably have lots of usernotes, but I dont know about myself.

Sometime around the time of 3000 posts for me, I got umpteen warnings/wristslaps/etc in the course of a month it seemed...after never getting spoken to before. I have no idea what happened, I guess I became a troublemaker after being here that long


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

michelle, that sucks about the nightmares







I agree for both you & heather, scary stuff. For all my years living right in boston, I never had anything bad happen. The apartment building I lived in my second year of college was the site of the "swedish nanny dumpster"...this man killed his family's nanny and cut her in half, they found her bottom half in the dumpster behind my apt...but they didn't live there. My mom wasn't too happy about that.

Bills...that sucks, Meli.
I have awful credit due to bad decisions with credit cards back when Sammy was first born and we just didn't have any money. I'm about 2 years away from being credit card debt free, after spending the last few years aggressively paying them off, but they were VERY delinquent, to the point of being charged off. It's kind of nice knowing that in 2 years, though, I'll have an extra $700 a month (that's what I'm spending a month on paying off the two cards!). I let dh handle all the money stuff, for some reason I just can't keep it together enough to remember to send stuff on time. Isn't that terrible? I can juggle 15 different deadlines for work and playdates and karate schedules, but I can't get a freaking paper bill in the mailbox on schedule. ?!?

I"m so tired...Cully's in the middle of his crappy sleeping cycle (it's like 4 bad nights, 3 good every week). The nursing at night is testing my patience, and I'm struggling with whether or not to night wean. I just find myself so ANGRY at him in the middle of the night and I hate that. I don't really know what to do.

Bama, whenever I see your username now, I hear the Cops theme song in my head.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That's what I hated about paying bills. Every month the same thing: find the bill, write the check, write the account number on it, get it in the envelope, stamp my address on it, put a stamp on it, remember to drop it off at the post office. It helped alot when our bank started using the online bill pay for free. I think with that, DH doesn't dread it as much.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

So bama: is that a cautionary note as some of us approach 3000? Do we turn a bit naughty or get too comfortable about our position at that stage? Just wanted to know if you were giving us a heads up.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Ugh. So I learn this evening that the total debt is $5,000 (!!!!!!) incurred when dh was still drinking when he charged up big bar bills while he was travelling on business. He has been keeping it a secret all this time hoping he could pay it off and instead, of course, making it much, much worse.

I am insisting he go to AA. He has not had a drink in over a year (and I do believe this) but he is still acting like an alcoholic.

I feel oddly detached about the whole thing. I guess it all makes sense and that I knew it subconsciously all along. I am angry and hurt, but not overly so. I don't know. It sucks, that's for sure.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm the bad money girl in this family. I'm happy to let DH take care of it. I've gotten better at paying bills now that we're using 'his' money. Isn't that sad? I had such a hard time parting with my hard-earned cash that I'd procrastinate until I was getting my phone cut off. When it's DH doing the work, no problem!

Michelle - sorry about the nightmares. I totally blame my neighbours, too. I'd been able to sleep fine the past couple of nights because the RCMP were all over the place but now their 'month long investigation' is over. I saw the residents today and called DH's boss to see if he found anything out about them. He told me as far as he knew they were just allowed to pick their stuff up. DH and I then found out he was lying as he never called the housing authority or got the information from the RCMP. The little girl I babysat's papa is an RCMP officer. I called him and he told me that as soon as their patio window is fixed, he imagines they'll be back. Things'll probably be quiet for a while but then they'll retaliate and the cycle will continue. He told us that as long as they're living there, expect it to happen again.

DH decided to cut his shift short tonight and should be home soon. He's such a sweetie. Thanks for all the hugs and nice thoughts, guys. It helps to calm me down. My blood pressure was up yesterday at my dr's appt. Nothing to worry about as it's usually low but just shows how much stress this has caused. We've got some really nice friends here who have been popping by to check on me, inviting us for dinner or to spend the night, etc. Sorry to go on and on about all this but it's kind of monopolizing my brain right now. Maybe I should take a bath or something. Mmmmm...that's a really good idea.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

If I could learn to break up my super-long karren posts, maybe I'd have more than a piddly 190 posts.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

That's 190 posts.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Heather, I'd be obsessing about it, too. Thinking of you...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

SA! i'm so sorry for your nephew.







:

meli-geez, i would've flipped out. we have serious cc problems here too...which is why dh no longer has a credit card, debit card, or checkbook or cash access. he may be the one "earning" all the money, but he's got no clue how to manage it or try to pay our bills. i feel, it's an art to be able to live paycheck to paycheck and not bounce anything







maybe i should write a "how-to" book







: when i was in MI last year staying with my mom while dh adjusted to his new job, he only paid, MAYBE half the bills (house and cars) i get a phone call the day i get home saying that they are turning off our electricity in 24 hours if i can't come up with $500...which of course we didn't have because he spent it all on food and drinks going out... so yeah, that was the last straw. and we didn't loose our power, i just had to charge the bill







: how's that for an amusing story?

mcs-sorry about the nightmares.







ikwym though about being more aware of those types of things after having children. i worry way more than i used to.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

scary crap!

and no, not a warning about hitting 3000...just saying what happened to me...I was honestly shocked to make it that far and suddenly get called out


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I guess I just take where you live for granted and imagine those scary places as something that happens on TV shows like Law and Order. Those things can happen in "nice" neighborhoods too, but that doesn't make you feel any safer.

I don't know if it is the maturity of time or the fact that we have a more regular schedule that has made DH a better bill payer. Maybe it is as Heather says "Not my money" so it is easier to spend. I remember when he graduated and landed his first job. His checking account came with a debit card. I was nervous, but he did very well. It was a good stepping stone for him. And maybe also because his first job was a programmer at a place that "gave" credit cards to people with really bad credit histories and he realized he didn't want to get in that spot.

MCS: I think you are suppose to get some snow today to go with your colder temps. Or at least the snow is heading that way.

How's are tube-feeding, gasket-blowing boy doing? I don't think we've talked about him lately. I'm thinking "No news is good news".


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Just a little more info on Andrew's circ, and then I'll stop talking about it, I promise









SIL assured me that adequate anasthesia was used. She was there for the whole thing. She said Andrew didn't cry or even flinch. She also said that he seems fine, is acting normally and totally himself.

Of course, I know, this is just the tip of the iceberg as far as the effects of circ to begin with, but at least he was numb.









Bill paying. I suck at bill paying. DH used to be awful at it, too. In fact, he had a judgement against him for not paying a podiatrist







When we got married, he got better at it and I still sucked







After a couple years, I said, "YOU DO IT" and everything was fine for a while. But dealing with the business financials and the personal finances, too was wearing on him. Luckily by that time, our bank started online bill paying, and I am MUCH better at it now.









Also, the business is making money, so I don't have to try to juggle which bills to pay each month, you know?









Emmy, we are so alike


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Ughhhh... money... we're pretty good at paying the bills on time, it's just that we don't have money for anything else.







: But we still spend it. (Ok, *I* do most of that bad spending...) So we've been going over our budget and slowly eating our savings account totally away since E was born... I even sold $100 worth of tiedyes this month, woohoo! But I know we're still going to go over... we're almost out of food again.







:

We have a little bit of cc debt but not much. It's so easy to acquire. We got a small loan with better interest rates and paid them off and are now paying the bank... which is better, but still a big bill.

But... DH just started going to school! In several years (he is still working full-time but he works at a university so get really cheap tuition - totally awesome and I am so glad he is taking advantage of it!) he'll have a degree in his field (computers) plus all the experience he already has and will continue to get and hopefully will be able to get a job that pays more than 26,000.

The more immediate benefit of this is that he used to be in the army and so will be getting checks from the GI bill to pay for school, which will be several hundred more a month! We'll be able to breathe a little easier then.

I'm thinking about getting a weekend job though.

Anyway..

Meli, that really sucks about your DH's secret debt. I imagine that hurts a lot.









Hattoo.... how scary!!

MCS - yikes, I'm glad I don't have your landlady! I haven't heard a peep out of our landlord since we moved in 9 months ago.







Of course, he never fixed the bedroom window either....







:

SA- sorry to hear about your nephew but at least it sounds like it didn't hurt him.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

fey: so cool about DH getting a break on tuition. That can get so expensive.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
J

Emmy, we are so alike
























I've noticed this often.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

SA-wow to your SIL. i could never stand by and watch my son be circ'd. makes me cringe just thinking about it. i hope he heals quickly though and feels better soon









we're all still sick here







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

the money topic really got us going ah?
i have been thinking of getting a weekend job too. dh has a tutor-student through the univ. this semester which might be almost double the money (don't ask me why he doesnt just ask, but we are just waiting for the paycheck to find out.) but i told him last week that if he doesn't get one of these 2 jobs, i think he should drop the student. we barely saw him last semester- he was teaching 5 days, two private students, working on his dis., and looking for a job! that is too much. and who gives? me. i don't blame him for working hard, but i think we should be a little reasonable. if he gets a job though, and i really think florida will come through (they write him the sweetest emails and seem so genuine- soo unlike nyu) then it won't be much of a worry b/c we will all be feeling so carefree.

i posted over in nighttime parenting if anyone cares to read even more about our night-time woes. looks like we are floating in similar night distress boats emmy. you have all of my sympathy.

ok, eisa is hiding and a smell is reaching to me from behind the desk....
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

How's are tube-feeding, gasket-blowing boy doing? I don't think we've talked about him lately. I'm thinking "No news is good news".









he's actually doing better! Finally! He started running and screeching and being silly about 4 days ago..

on sadder news, he has granulation tissue around his button, that we had to go to the GI and get burned off







: that was icky to behold.

We went to LLL this am for the first time in probably 3 months!! He grumped, fussed, and tried to take everyone's drink, and of co urse I had to chase him down and take away.You can imagine how happy that makes him.

And now when he tries to pitch a fit, he throws himself down on the floor, but when he gets to his back he gets stuck b/c of the backpack...so he's like a turtle flipped over on his back














then he's REALLY pissed off









Had occupational and speech today, and he is doing so good in speech...he's got 10 good clear words, and lots of other sounds. She's forcing him to speak and sign for what he wants, which makes him ill







but he has to, so for now its sink or swim. And he is not appreciative.

So that's that!!

And I am SO SO SO glad that the baby didnt feel the circ. At least he wasnt traumatized by that procedure. bleh. I wont think ahead right now, i'll just be glad that he's not traumatized.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 

we're all still sick here







:

Again or still????







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: laughing at your poor little turtle!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yep, he's a funny little pissed off turtle, but it has really cut down on the tantrums









and I forgot to add...

He has gained back a pound, so he's at 23 lbs!! woohooo

and the GI doc says he's doing so well, she doesnt want to see him for SIX MONTHS!!!







: after practically living in that office for months!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: that's exciting news! I know you struggled with what to do and it seems like he is on the right track!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Yay for Bama and Schuy!!














:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay bama and schuy!!! that is wonderful news!

and yes, we (ds and i) are STILL sick, as in, since last Friday







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I am in a mad rush to get as much work done as quickly as I can this morning so I can sit back and read YOU: On a Diet by that doctor dude who's always on Oprah.

Girls, I weighed myself last night, and OMG it was not pretty. I weigh as much now as I did when Joey was born....maybe just a teensy bit more, in fact. And that's AFTER I lost about 20 pounds within 6 weeks post partum.







: Lose 20, gain 25







: Anyway, I like this dude when I see him on Oprah, or his Discovery Channel shows, because he actually explains what the food does when it hits your lips, and then shows how it ends up on your hips, y'know?







I'll keep you guys posted on my progress if you're at all interested.

Last night was BAD. I was already in a pissy mood for having weighed myself. Joey didn't nap AT ALL yesterday, so she passed out around 7pm, way too early for her; and having hardly eaten any dinner. So it was no big surprise that she was STARVING at about 3am and just would.not.stop.nursing. And of course, with the nursing, comes the grabbing and the pinching and the half awake groping of the other boob. And then, of course, at some point, she pops off and says "two"; to signal it's time for Boob #2.

She was up and nursing non-stop for at least an hour. And I can't sleep through it.

I finally stuck her bink in her mouth, amongst loud protesting, and held her for the two minutes it took her to settle back down to sleep.







: If I knew that was all it was going to take....







:

But, by the time I hit that point, I was really really really just MAD at her.







I hate feeling that way.









I do think that I'm going to actively try to nightwean again. I think I'll use the Dr. Jay plan. I'm also considering moving her crib into our room and using it through this, so she can't sneak onto my mattress and sneak my shirt up and nurse overnight







:







:







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sha, I am right there with you (and you too, Michelle/mcs - I read your post in nighttime parenting but didn't reply since I have absolutely nothing to say to help, unfortunately.







)

I had a playdate with a mom I met on an AP meet-up group yesterday. She's awesome, and her little girl (2) is so, so cute. We were discussing this very topic and she told me that she read somewhere here a suggestion of actually whispering to the baby that nursies (milkies, booboos, whatever) are going to sleep, and that it's time to stop nursing...basically just talk them through it. She said it actually worked for her when she tried it, and I tried it last night and it WORKED. I was shocked - I threw in a "when mama counts to 10, booboos are all done" and he popped off before I even got to 10, rolled over, and went to sleep. Like you Sha, I'm just really tired of feeling mad at this little boy at night. So we have to do something. I tried a bit of the NCSS but was half-hearted. I'm going to really give it a try and start with the sleep log.

Last night was actually a good night - he only woke up three times to nurse and popped off and rolled over and went back to sleep each time. *I* of course couldn't sleep for whatever reason (probably because I had a cup of coffee because I was freaking exhausted before my afternoon piano lessons got here), but at least for once it wasn't due to baby groping/nursing.

Oh, mother of the year award goes right here, too. Yesterday for sam's birthday, her dad & his girlfriend and Alex & I took her and her best friend to The Rainforest Cafe. It's a jungle themed restaurant with all sorts of animatronic animals and whatnot. Cully loves animals so we thought he'd love it. Well, he loved the fish tank, we got to our seats, and there was a big gorilla near us. Well, the think turned it's head and looked at Cully, and he just burst into tears. He was TERRIFIED. I scooped him up, he boob-dove,







and promptly fell asleep. He slept through the entire meal, and then woke up, looked around cautiously, saw the gorilla, then squinched his eyes shut really really tight and didn't open them again til we left. Okay, I'm terrible for laughing, but I will admit I did. I snuggled him tight the whole time. I thought he would have a terrible night afterwards, but surprisingly no. Alex thinks maybe I should forego the zoo for a while.









It's actually snowing here, finally. 45-60 mph winds all day tomorrow. Greeeeaaaaaat. Alex has to fly to NASA in Florida Sunday afternoon til Monday night, so it's just me & kiddos. We're shopping tomorrow. I have gift cards to use up! We bought Sam a nintendo game cube for her birthday, and a Firefly cell phone (no numbers, just "mom", "dad", "emergency" buttons) so we have to go get a memory card for the video game (stupid us) and pick up her phone.
What do you guys have planned for the weekend?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

ooh thanks for reminding me...I've got a GC to Victoria's Secret









I think I'll nurse Joey for a bit while I'm there...







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

haha, one of mine is to VS too....I had the same thought.







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

SA- that "number 2" cracks me up! i guess it was not too funny to you though, at the time. like emmy said- i'm with you. kind of glad that i am not the only one who is always talking about a night program. seems, from what i've been reading over in the nighttime forum, that this is the age where mothers reach the breaking point.
i have tried to say things like "milk is gone" or something, but eisa is wise to that game, which is too bad b/c she is totally into saying "done" for everything that we finish. she just doesn't beleive that the milk is really gone, i guess- or doesn't care.
but, i have been having hilger read a lot of the posts (including the response i got that said he must get on board) and he sais that as soon as he returns from florida he is taking over. i hope it will work. eisa is so sweet during the day, but she seems to have no night time tolerence.

emmy- what a trauma! that is so funny and not funny, but i would have laughed too. happy birthday sammy! and, we got some snow too! not a lot sticking, but the flakes were huge and gorgeous. finnally feels like winter.

anne- get better soon!

bama- hip horah for progress!

i want to go to the childrens museam today, but our class is from 11-12 and the fridge guys called at 5 last night (after i had waited for them allllll day) to say that they would come between 12 and 4 today. i told them i might be a little late, but it makes me nervous. if i miss them, my landlady will kill me.
hmm..
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, "two" is Joey's favorite word.







She has a boo boo on her big toe. My mom put a bandaid on it for her yesterday, and had to put another one on the other foot, because Joey stuck the foot in her face, said "two...two...two"

If you give her a cracker, she needs one for hte other hand "two...two...two...."









If she's holding a baby doll, she needs another one "two..two...two" In fact, she calls one of her dolls "Two"







: Like if we say, "Joey, where's baby Two?" she's got one doll that she'll go get everytime.







:

And it is so cute and it does crack me up. But not at 4am







:

Emmy, we had the same thought? Wow, big surprise.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I love how expressive all the babies are getting... with concepts that are more and more complex! it's amazing to watch. The other day Istra and I walked DH to the subway on his way to work and she waved and said bye bye to Poppy and then kept saying "bye bye Poppy" as we walked home. I told her that Poppy had gone to work and she responded with "train!" It was so cool... like she knew that he goes on the train when he goes to work.

Ok well it doesn't sound that impressive now that I type it out but I was impressed at the time.









must get back to thesis...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

S-A: I'm with the others that the "Two" story is quite funny. (Because it isn't me, I'm not sleep-deprived, and it's noon.)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

freaking hysterical that she says Two!! And knows what it means..

Here's our huge achievement for today....we were in Sam's club, and we look over and Schuy is holding his nose!! with all of his fingers...apparently he discovered he had a nose on his face, so he was squeezing it closed, then talking to see how funny he sounded!!














I honestly got huge tears in my eyes watching him find his nose!

i k now its a basic baby skill, but it was so exciting for us!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: that is so cool!

Here's a question. I was looking through the polls and there was one that talked about being "non-crunchy". I laughed at Wal-mart, Target, epidural etc choices. I guess I was offended by the "big house" choice. I guess if they said "Mc-Mansion" that would be one thing. I live in a big house, but certainly not the Mc-mansions I see on TV. Ahh, too much time trying to catch up to 3000....should be at work.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

how cute bama. ds never really "found" his nose in an exciting type way, he just likes picking it and stuffing his fingers IN it









what's up with the big house thing? we live in a big house (2000sqft) but our rooms are really big (except for ds's) so it's not like we have a lot of them, they're just larger.

so, (may be TMI) i've been really sore. feeling like ds2 is just gonna fall out. my hips ache, my back aches and everything "down there" is really swollen. for the heck of it, i decide to check my cervix. well, don't find that but his head is RIGHT there. like "OMG he's gonna fall out" right there. i'm 35 weeks today and he's been low for the entire pregnancy but geez! Spud was never like this (i could never feel his head) so this is all very new to me. i dont' see the mw again until the 31st. i haven't been having contractions or anything (other than a few bh). i'm just so sore! i really feel like i've been bruised or dropped or something "right there". anyone else have a really low lying babe?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, anne, when Joey dropped I was convinced she hit her head on the floor.







: I don't know where she was in relation to my cervix, because it was before I was un-squeamish enough to find and check my own cervix







But, yes, she was super low lying....and yep, from right around 35 weeks









Bama! YAY! Awesome that Schuy found his own nose! Joey could find someone else's nose really early, but she only recently began finding her own. And she still gets some face parts mixed up on her. For example; if I ask her where my eye is, she'll poke me blind. But if I ask her where HER eye is, she sticks her finger in her ear







:

Big house? Not me. But not for lack of wanting







My house is tiny with tiny rooms and when/if we're blessed with another kid, or another dog, we'll have officially outgrown it.







We're planning on doing some renovating and adding on to the upstairs to make more room, and after that, we're planning on moving to a house with bigger rooms, anyway.









I don't think you're un-crunchy if you live in a big house. Not even a McMansion, necessarily. One of the most crunchy chicks I know lives in a McMansion. And dude, is it freaking gorgeous







: She's also got four kids, and fills up the McMansion nicely with her famly.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne..that feeling you have is called being "ripe"...means you're gonna have super duper easy labor and birth, b/c everything is soft and supple. 2nd babies, especially when they come this soon after the first, come eeeassyy...just ask me









and for the record....schuy cant "find" his nose, or recognize that word, he just happened to grab it and then didnt want to let go







we're probably a long way from saying "where's your nose?" and him getting it.

But he WILL now sign "more" if I make him! the speech therapist showed us that trick!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

"more" was the second sign Joey got; right after "milk"









I have to disagree with you on the easy labor sign, bama. I felt SO ripe with Joey and had a freaking 25 hour labor....well, 37 hours if you count early labor









Joey is walking around with one of my makeup brushes, brushing her hair







A few minutes ago, Baxter was chasing his tail, and she watched him for a few seconds, and then started chasing HER tail







Baxter stopped and watched her. You could just hear him thinking..."but she doesn't even HAVE a tail!"


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
"more" was the second sign Joey got; right after "milk"









I have to disagree with you on the easy labor sign, bama. I felt SO ripe with Joey and had a freaking 25 hour labor....well, 37 hours if you count early labor









yeah, but she was your first! I remember thinking that with dd, and did the whole horrid long labor with her.

When you're having your second one less than 2 yrs after your first, its a whole nother world. Everything is already broken in inside there, and you just wait...you thought joey felt low?? The next one will be swinging around your calves while you walk!!









I really think Anne is gonna blow this one out in a few hrs like I did with schuy


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
I really think Anne is gonna blow this one out in a few hrs like I did with schuy









I think so too!









My friend just had her second and her first is only 19 months old. Her labour was around an hour an a half long.







:

How long was your labour with Schuy, bama?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

looking back, I realize i was actually in early labor around 1230 am...but i was asleep. I literally slept through it, so that tells you it wasnt painful. I would just wake up once in a while with pressury feelings, and be right backasleep.

i actually woke up at 330am, and thought...hmmmm what was that??

he was born at 646am. I had 3 pushing contrax, and and they came in the last 15 minutes. So...between 6 and 630 was the only true OMG intense labor I had, if I remember correctly. That was when i called the midwife and doula and told them we werent leaving, that the baby was coming right then.

so 3 hrs of active labor, 15 minutes of full blown pushing, and literally one contrax of transition.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ya know, my first labor was only 11 hours (45 minutes pushing). and i've got a 45 minute drive to the birth center ahead of me for this one. lets hope he stays in long enough to get there!







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, you'd better get your stuff ready by 37 weeks, and have the car packed if the stuff wont freeze. to be honest, I didnt realize it was actually gonna happen so fast til I went in the bathroom about 45 minutes before he was born, and suddenly i was roaring so loud I buried my face in a towel. I sounded like a freight train, but I didnt want to wake dd. I'm SO GLAD we didnt get in the car!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

That's great advice, Bama -- I'd definitely take it, Anne! Danny came really fast, too -- by the time I realized "this was it" I wouldn't have made it anywhere. Glad I was planning a home birth









Things are pretty sucky here. Both dh and I are trying to move on from the whole lying about his debt thing, but it's hard, esp. since our financial situation is pretty precarious at present because of his job! Both of the children feel the tension in the house and have been acting up extra much ... sigh. It's hard. He is going to go to Debtor's Anonymous, which is good, but I am still really, really angry at him.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

woa anne! your gonna have a baby-your gonna have a baby!
i am so excited for all of you..
i was the second child of my mothers and born within 20 min. of hitting the hospital doors after a very exciting car ride to get there. according to my dad, he woke up to find her in the shower at 12am- "what are you doing???" he starting yelling b/c she was almost 2 weeks overdue. "get in the carrrrr!" and off they went with her huffing and puffing her lamaze puffs (this is very impressive, i remember my mom practicing for my brother. she has very big eyes and a very expressive face) so, of course they got pulled over by a trooper and being very young, he took one look at my mom and just said "keep going, don't stop!" So they did and i did, and everyone was happy that i wasn't born out there on the highway.
so- yup, you better pack your bags and read up on home births.
who will take spud?

and how about you, michelle? you must be really popular at your hospital!

I went thrift store shopping again today and got some very cute clothes for eisa. i got some brand new stride-rite snow boots for six dollars and some adorable kenzo rain boots for only 3. i don't know how much those would cost usually, but i am sure a lot! I hope they will still fit her this spring, but her feel are growing so fast. i also got a lot of gymboree stretch pants for later for only 2 dollars. i love spending money and feeling like i am saving money!
what size of shoes do your kids wear? eisa has jumped from a 4 to a 5 1/2 in just a little more than a month! luckily, my mom has some craze for buying baby shoes and so we have not had to buy any until now. but i went shopping for boots last week and couldn't believe the prices!

houses- i have been looking at houses in tallahassee online and daydreaming. i found two that i really like. and, they are big. i like big houses too. where else could i store all of my bulk granola and couscous? lol.
have a good weekend,
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey melissa- we just double posted. sorry that you are having such a hard time. it sounds good that his going to the debptors any. hope they can help.
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Meli: glad to hear you guys are taking steps in the right direction. Maddie and I turned the TV on tonight and it was a show where a woman was cutting up her credit card. Maddie was trying to figure out why and so I had a conversation about money and fiscal responsibility to an almost 6 year old who can't tell a penny from a nickel.

Please oh please tell me that this will be a faster labor because there is only 22 months between kids instead of 26!!! Actually, if I could just have spontaneous labor so I could labor some at home and not all at the hospital that would be great.

My mom had a fast labor with me. She woke up when my dad was leaving for work at 6am. She told him not to leave. He did. She spent an hour trying to track him down once he got there. They made it to the hospital just before 8. Fortunately, they met the doctor in the elevator. He took one look at her and rode back up with them. I was born at 8:16. How's that for timing?

Anne: you might consider doing some kegals and other pelvic floor exercises. A good chiro can make some suggestions or call your midwife. I just worry about all that stretching on your poor bottom.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so, what things should i have on hand in case we don't make it to the birth center? i've got a plastic mattress cover and lots of chux left over from house breaking the dog


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

just rescuing us from page 2

You should have something to tie the cord off with and something to cut it with. I'm not sure what else.

I keep thinking maybe we will get an Easter blizzard and I'll be having spontaneous labor at home.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Wait until the cord stops pulsing and you can use any scissors to cut it. You can use a ribbon, a shoestring, whatever to tie the cord if it's needed. Other than that, babies are pretty simple when everything goes right.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Mc... why have you been induced before? Just curious.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i had one bag that was "THE BAG". It was to never be touched til the time came. Dh knew exactly which one it was.

When i was pushing schuy out, he just grabbed it.

It had...

hat(or two, one for gunky firstbornhead, one for later)

lots of old flannel baby blankets,

one old ratty cloth dipe

bulb syringe*sterile* get one from your mw

pr of gloves*we didnt use them*

a pr of scissors...

we didnt have a cord clamp for some reason, but there happened to be a pr of new shoelaces for dd on the bookcase in the hall







so i sent dh for them

(we didnt to uch the cord til the placenta came out. That's one way to make sure the cord is finished with its job







)

placenta came out after about 40 minutes. we didnt do anything.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Don't forget a bowl for the placenta!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks! we're already planning on not cutting the cord until it's done pulsing and after the placenta is delivered so we should be good. i'm not too concerned, it's just that dh will be no help and i want to have things in order for myself just in case. dh is terribly squimish and didn't even watch ds being born. he's already nervous about delayed cord cutting since "he'll have to see it"







he's such a drama queen when it comes to this stuff...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

If you were to find yourself laboring super fast at home, and dh cant help you, just throw down some towels in the bathroomfloor, and squat down with your back to the wall, and you can reach that way.... that way he can help guide the baby to the floor

show us some belly pics!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4..._lee/35wks.jpg


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

holy cow you are freaking tiny!! by 35 weeks, I was bigger than a house!!! I could barely move!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i still weigh 3lbs less now than i did at conception. i was *really* sick. i'm just now to the point that i like eating again


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Cute tummy Anne! I'm jealous that you stayed so skinny, but not that you've been so sick









I'm just hoping to dear heaven that I don't gain 65 pounds this time.









So far I've been losing weight though too, and being sick. bleh

Dh and I get to go away next weekend without Titus!!!







We'll be leaving him here at the house with my sister and her family, so he'll be right at home in his own bed, and we're spending the night on Alki Beach in West Seattle. I'm ready for a nice romantic getaway with sleeping and beach walking.

We left him over night once before with my other sister while we were in Hawaii, but we were only a few doors down and he was still nursing. This time we'll probably be gone for 24 hours instead of 9.

Have many of you girls spent the night away yet?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Grace, the first time I spent a night away from Joey, she was YOUNG. I'm trying to remember....maybe 8 or 9 months old. I had to go to a conference/class thing for work. It sucked.









Although, it WAS nice to be able to take a bubble batch without nursing an infant through it.









And getting to watch an entire show on TV. That was nice, too.









But it still sucked. I cried when I left her and Paul at the airport.









Then, I had to go to Atlanta for two days in September for work, and I left her with my mom and dad. I was better for that. Still missed her, but I was okay.

The end of next month it's LA, CA for two days....she'll be with mom and dad again. And I'm sort of looking forward to it this time.
















Anne! You look A-FREAKING-DORABLE!







I can't wait to have a pg belly again.














I can't believe you're at 35 weeks already. Your pregnancy just FLEW by! Well, it flew by from over here. I have a feeling it didn't feel quite so quick to you.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, other folks pg's fly by...but not when you're living it! I love baby bumps! but my newest goal is to lose mine!! from schuy!

I am starting over with the weight loss again today. I am actually quite excited. Dh moved my gazelle back to the living room, and i got 2 cases of SlimFast at Sam's. My goal is 30 lbs by May 15th!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Slim Fast...I did okay on Slim Fast once. I'd do it again, but I'm concerned with supply...thoughts?

Did I tell you guys that my best friend and I are going to try doing the You: On a diet thing from Dr. Oz? I've been reading his book and it's pretty good, actually. DH is happy, because one of the things he says is that I should have more sex.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I dunno..I use the slim fast optima, so it has fewer cals than the regular slim fast.

but Weight Watchers has a program especially for lactation....making sure you get enough cals while nursing. If you did the slimfast you'd still have to eat quite a bit, so it might be moot in the end


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

anne, you are looking great! are you feeling better yet? good luck! i hope you make it to the midwives! what does spud think of a new baby? does he "get it"? I would guess not really. of course, i don't know how he could- i didn't even "get it" until eisa was home for a few weeks i think.

about diets- i don't know, but i could guess that you shouldn't diet too much while you are nursing- for both your own sake and the baby. i would ask at LLL or your dr. or something. probably just a change in diet exercise would be better.

and about exersise- well, do you? i don't and i am feeling so bad about it. it is, in fact, the only reason that i am happy that i am not yet pregnant- i want to be in shape first. we were supposed to get a membership to the NYU gym for student-family price, but i decided that i would probably not use it enough to justify the money. i mean, it would take me an hour and a half just to get there. i have tried to do my yoga video- that is a comedy routine! last time i had eisa and our giant cat gus both laying on top of me within 2 min. They think it is great fun!

so, here i am wasting eisa's nap time on the computer and not exersising. ha. well, i will be on a computer break tomorrow anyway b/c hilger needs to take this computer with him to fl. and our other needs a new screen. so...think of hilger on tuesday evening and through thursday (well, not constantly) b/c they have him on a full schedule. quite a treatment he is getting too. i looked up the resturant they will take him to and his hotel and i am not sure that he will want to come home- looks fancy. my boy deserves it!
also, i am stuck on looking at this house online that is out of our price range and will probably be gone if he even gets the job, but it is soo beautiful. i want it!
i'll get over it.
have a good day,
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

mcs, I had to laugh about doing yoga. That's what happens in this house when I try to do yoga, too. Cully climbs on me, or under me, the cats are all up in my business, it's just pointless to even try unless it's later at night and cats and babies are asleep.








I will keep my fingers crossed on Hilger's job!!

Haven't left Cully overnight yet..we're still a long ways from that, he's very mommy-centric at night.

Sha - so is the reason for more sex because of the calorie burning benefits??







That must be the reason dh and I can eat like we do and not blimp up...we're usually in the 5-6 times a week range.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Sha - so is the reason for more sex because of the calorie burning benefits??







That must be the reason dh and I can eat like we do and not blimp up...we're usually in the 5-6 times a week range.

















:
dh says he would "exercise" more if i wasn't so pregnant. he's afraid that it will induce labor and i can't go into labor until after next week because he's got to go to Indiana









Spud still hasn't been left alone over night. when ds2 is born it will be the first time. he really doesn't "get" that there's going to be a new baby, he just likes playing with my belly ring since it sticks out


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i had to share this...
http://www.thecowgoddess.com/?p=529
this is totally me. i cannot for the life of me figure out those travel system things. my SIL volunteered to let us borrow hers but i declined because i know i would never use it!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Annabellee - I like your little belly! Maybe you'll have your baby before I have mine! Sage doesn't get the whole baby thing, either. She kisses my belly nonstop though. It's quite precious. I'm getting quite anxious to know how she'll handle everything.

mcs - The only exercise I get is walking but I do a lot of it. I lost quite a bit of weight this way before getting pregnant and was finally officially 1 lb under my 'normal' weight range according to BMI when I got pregnant. I've only gained 24 lbs so far so I'm hoping it'll come off easily. I gained 35 with Sage and lost it all within 2 months but when she started eating solids I gained it back plus 15 extra!! Live and learn, I guess!

As for the other form of 'exercise', good on ya emmy! We're nowhere near that number! I'm trying to convince myself (and DH) to start trying for it everyday so my cervix ripens. I'm getting really nervous about being induced because my body reacted so strongly to the pitocin last time, I'm sure that's why I ended up having a c/s. I really want my VBAC! 2 more days until EDD.

Funny Sage story: I was blow drying my hair on Saturday and she was just a little too quiet. I came into the office and she was 'chatting' on MSN with her Uncle Jon. Too cute! I was just in the bathroom and came in here, and she's on MSN with my friend Amanda! I'm going to really have to start closing the office door!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

no yoga here, but lots of stretching pilates type stuff.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be back to read today's posts. I was busy at work and didn't have a chance to take a peek yet.

I had to share the inner workings of a 3 year old's mind:

E: I'm going to miss Claire when she goes to her new family.

Me: (What?????) Why do you say that?

E: Well, Claire isn't the baby anymore and the new baby needs the crib.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Lmao Lmao Lmao Lmao


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh michelle that is sooo funny! and so sweet.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'll be back to read today's posts. I was busy at work and didn't have a chance to take a peek yet.

I had to share the inner workings of a 3 year old's mind:

E: I'm going to miss Claire when she goes to her new family.

Me: (What?????) Why do you say that?

E: Well, Claire isn't the baby anymore and the new baby needs the crib.









:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Poor Claire.







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

:spit that's great









Emmy, my husband might die of shock if I was up for it 5-6 times a week














WHERE do you find the ENERGY? (And the time?







)

Actually, (trying hard to keep this within UA guidelines







: ) if we didn't have to work out _so long_ each and every time....I might not have a problem with working out 5-6 times a week. And any more details would probably be better suited to PM







: Or not told at all.







:

Yeah, so, basically, this dude says that there are a few different types of "hunger" and you might be mistaking one or two with food hunger, even though it's not really food you're after. One is sex, the others are thirst and SLEEP. So there you have it. I'm fat because Joey's a lousy night nurser









But, because of Emmy's example, I've got hope







:







:







:


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

My water broke about a half hour ago and I'm having contractions every 10 minutes. Hmmm......


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, we're still at 10 minutes apart but I can't sleep through them. I'm just killing time until Sage wakes up and we can take her to our friend's place. I guess I'll head to the hospital when they're 5 minutes apart. I'll be bouncing on the birth ball until then. I'm all showered, legs shaved (because that's the most important thing) and ready to go. Here's a song I'm working on:

(To be sung to the tune of John Denver's Leaving on a Jet Plane)

All my bags are packed,
I'm ready to go.
My water broke and
I've got bloody show.

That's all I've got so far, but give me a break. It's the middle of the night and I think I'm a bit delirious!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Yay Heather!!







I shaved my legs before I went to the hospital, too.









Can't wait to hear an update from you...happy birthin'!!!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sha - as for the time, Cully starts the night in his bed most nights. We also like mornings in the bathroom, too.








Energy - I think I've said it before. It's like going out at night. As it's getting to be time to go, I'm sitting on the couch thinking how lovely it would be to just stay home, cause I'm TIRED and don't really feel like moving, but then I finally dragass off the couch and go out, and even though I'm tired, when I get there I'm really glad I went afterall.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG yay!!!







Best of luck, Heather, we'll be thinking about you, today! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
My water broke about a half hour ago and I'm having contractions every 10 minutes. Hmmm......


Whoo-ee!!! The baby is coming!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Question of the day (to help us pass the time until we get baby news): does it seem like all of a sudden you are constantly changing light bulbs? We haven't changed bulbs for months and now there are at least 2 out at all times. Right now there we are 3 short in the kitchen including the one over the sink. Very annoying trying to make Claire a bottle in the dark.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

yay heather! easy labour vibes for you!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, how WEIRD! Us too! The fixture in the kitchen has been blowing bulbs left and right. DH (who's an electrician) said that we probably got a bad batch of bulbs. Last they were changed was last week, maybe and they're hanging in so far. So, maybe you've got a bad box of bulbs, too?

Emmy....well, neither of those are viable options for me, because Joey's bed is right up against ours, and she gets up with me in the morning.







I do like late night in the bathroom though







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Does anyone mind if I start a new thread? We can call it JUNE 05 MAMAS: HEATHER'S IN LABOR!!







: You know, so everyone knows.







:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=601271

There ya go...we're up to 16 pages here anyway


----------

